# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2015 às 00:15)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2015 às 17:51)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o final da madrugada apresentou-se com nevoeiro\céu encoberto.
Pelas 9h o sol já brilhava e o vento soprava fraco.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, visualizando apenas algumas formações cumulares ao longe, para o interior (NE, E e SE).


*Tmín: 13,3ºC
Tmáx: 25,9ºC

Tatual: 24,4ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## james (1 Set 2015 às 18:42)

Boa tarde ,

Aqui por Guimaraes , esteve quente , com uma Tmax de 28° C , ainda 23 ° C .

Avista - se ao longe para Leste alguns cumulus .


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2015 às 15:59)

Boas,

Por aqui a tarde segue com céu nublado e com temperaturas bem frescas.

Madrugada de nevoeiro , mínima de *15,9ºC* perto das 3h com *96%* de humidade.

Agora *18,9ºC* com* 84%* de HR , vento de *NW / WNW* a *13km/h.

Imagem satélite 



*

Neste momento o céu parece querer abrir, mais claro para sul .
*
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2015 às 00:16)

Boa noite,

Céu pouco nublado e tempo fresco.
Nuvens a cruzarem-se, nos níveis baixos ( superfície ) deslocam-se de Sul para Norte , em altura de NNW para SSE.

A máxima de ontem ( Quarta-feira ) foi quase tropical , *19,9ºC* perto das 17h com *77%* de humidade.

Agora *16,2ºC* com *95%* de HR. O vento de* SSE* a *9,7km/h *com rajadas de* 14,5km/h.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 00:17)

Boas,

E continuam as noites fresquinhas , hoje não tão húmida como as últimas.

Mínima de *15,4ºC* perto das 8h com *93%* de HR.

Durante a tarde céu limpo e nortada de *NW / NNW* fraca a moderada , mais forte junto ao litoral . Máxima ficou pelos *22,5ºC* às 15:30h .

Agora estão *16,8ºC* com* 81%* de Humidade, leve aragem de *NW.

*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 06:34)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo. Madrugada fresca com bastante orvalho.

Temperatura atual e mínima *14,3ºC* com *95% *de humidade, neblina para o mar. Vento fraco de SE / SSE


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2015 às 16:02)

Belos cumulus a este.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 17:05)

Boas,

Tarde de céu limpo algum vento e vão desfilando nuvens desenvolvimento vertical para o interior , desde NE até SE.

Máxima de *21,2ºC* perto das 16h 

Atuais *20,7ºC* com *61%* de Humidade . Vento de NW / WNW a *14,5km/h 
*
Radar e satélite , brisa marítima a forçar os Cumulus moverem-se para leste


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2015 às 22:00)

Hoje estive no Porto e vi nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, tinham mesmo grande dimensão.
Parece que hoje houve trovoada para o interior e chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 03:18)

Boas,

Noite de céu limpo e frescura.

Pouco antes das 3h, estava com *14,9ºC* agora subiu. Registo *15,6ºC* com *83% *de Humidade. Vento fraco de Leste / ENE.

Foto de ontem (dia4) , vista para ESE. Célula entre Mangualde e Fornos de Algodres




Célula a nordeste de Cabeceiras de Basto




Radar às 16:35h UTC


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2015 às 13:04)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia segue com bastante sol, apesar de obscurecido por alguma neblina alta e algumas nuvens. Mínima de 14,2ºC pelas 07h30. 21,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 14:14)

Boas Tardes.
Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este e Sueste. 
A Sueste é onde as nuvens têm maior desenvolvimento vertical.

Fotografias de à 17 minutos atrás

Vista Sueste


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui dia agradável, sol a brilhar com apenas umas nuvens altas que atravessam de SW para NE.
Para o interior, vão evoluindo alguns Cumulus ainda em fase Mediocris , um ou outro já Congestus.

Mínima de *14,7ºC* pelas 5h , temperatura não desceu livremente , oscilou várias vezes  devido ao vento.

Gráfico da direção do vento da minha estação, interessante ver a tentativa falhada da brisa marítima quebrar a Lestada, isto pelas 8h 
Acabando por acontecer três horas depois , perto das 11h.





Agora estão* 21,6ºC* com *55%* de Humidade e vento de WNW a *13km/h
*


Miguel96 disse:


> Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este e Sueste.
> A Sueste é onde as nuvens têm maior desenvolvimento vertical.



No radar ainda não aparece nada de especial , no satélite já são notáveis , devem andar para a zona de Arouca / Vale de Cambra





Também são visíveis na webcam de Fermentelos


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 15:19)

Foto tirada para ESE / SE às 13:55h, contraste aumentado para observar melhor as formas.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 16:28)

É pena hoje haver 150-200 de CAPE, insuficiente para formar trovoadas no interior


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Boa célula a NE daqui, mesmo sobre a Serra do Gerês.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Para NNE avisto uma grande célula , bigorna bastante extensa para Nordeste

Para ESE , mesma direção de ontem vão crescendo outras!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2015 às 18:16)

_DSC1344 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1343 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Pena não ter vista para o Gerês daqui.


----------



## Paula (5 Set 2015 às 18:51)

Boa tarde.

Belas formações para os lados do Gerês.
O rain alarm deu sinal para esses lados.








Por aqui muito sol e algumas nuvens.
27.1ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Sigo com *17,3ºC* e *86%* de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2015 às 14:22)

Boas

Está uma bela tarde de praia , céu limpo vento fraco quase brisa de norte .

Para ESE / Sudeste vão crescendo umas belas células, está uma enorme à minha frente

Foto tirada agora


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2015 às 14:33)

Boas Tardes 

Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este/Sueste de Espinho. 

Foto de à 9 minutos


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Set 2015 às 15:05)

Centro de Gaia com céu limpo e a marcar 22° (Google) , mas pela manhã e agora mais pela tarde tem se vindo a registar nebolusidade de desenvolvimento vertical para Oliveira do Douro que provavelmente se extenderá.


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2015 às 15:29)

Incendio em sta justa valongo


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Stinger disse:


> Incendio em sta justa valongo



Daqui dá a impressão que toda a serra arde, grande coluna e há momentos formou mesmo um pirocúmulo, alguém da zona consegue especificar melhor a área afectada?

Foto tirada agora:


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2015 às 15:53)

Vou ver se vou ao local verificar


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 16:14)

O céu ficou completamente escuro na zona do incêndio.

foto tirada agora:






Parece-me um pouco desviado para a direita do monte de Santa Justa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2015 às 16:16)

Pelo radar o incêndio deve estar na parte leste da serra, de Campo ou Bustelo deve de conseguir ver bem.

Radar às 15:50h


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Impressionante, como arde agora..Enorme incêndio..


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante, como arde agora..Enorme incêndio..



Como está o vento nessa parte da cidade ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2015 às 16:28)

Foto tirada agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 16:37)

A situação é grave, aquilo parece um Vulcão, só ouço bombeiros a passar  aqui na minha Rua.

Fotos tiradas agora:












João Paulo, aqui o vento está de NW/WNW com 16 Km/h .


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2015 às 16:47)

Bombeiros de valadares e muitos mais de gaia ja no local


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2015 às 17:11)

Espectacular torre a N/NE neste momento!


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2015 às 17:12)




----------



## guimeixen (6 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Espectacular torre a N/NE neste momento!



Tira fotos


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2015 às 17:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Tira fotos






_DSC1345-2 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1348 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1353 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> _DSC1345-2 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lugar certo à hora certa 
Que belo cogumelo


----------



## guimeixen (6 Set 2015 às 17:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Fantásticas!


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 18:20)

Ruipedroo disse:


> _DSC1345-2 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa nuvem era visível aqui do Porto embora bem mais longe, estive para fazer  foto com o zoom mas havia fumo no ar  que ia remover  detalhe à foto e acabei por não tirar.

Interessante estrutura


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2015 às 19:20)

Vista do Monte da virgem , incêndio da serra de pias :


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2015 às 19:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


> _DSC1353 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


Fantástica!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2015 às 19:38)

Snifa disse:


> A situação é grave, aquilo parece um Vulcão, só ouço bombeiros a passar  aqui na minha Rua.
> 
> Fotos tiradas agora:


Espetacular esta foto do pyrocumulus! 
Também o apanhei, mas a tua vista desafogada é bem melhor do que a minha!



Pyrocumulus. Porto, 06-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 20:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> _DSC1345-2 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que espectaculo!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Boas,

Por aqui dia de céu completamente limpo , nuvens apenas para o interior.

Mínima de *15,7ºC* ao nascer do sol.
Perto das 12h, registava-se a máxima do dia, *25,2ºC* com *41%* de Humidade no mesmo instante.

Agora *19,4ºC* com *55%* de HR e vento de ENE a *7km/h.
*
Fotos tiradas durante a tarde na Praia de Valadares ao incêndio de Valongo:




O *Pyrocumulus*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2015 às 00:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui dia de céu completamente limpo , nuvens apenas para o interior.
> 
> ...


Excelente !!! Que pirocumulus lindo, apesar de ser de um incêndio


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 01:59)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este/Sueste de Espinho.
> Foto de à 9 minutos



A mesma célula , foto tirada com poucos minutos de diferença


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2015 às 09:42)

Esteve um excelente fim de semana para o Waterslide festival aqui em Braga. Um bocado arriscado marcar um evento destes para Setembro no Minho, mas lá se safaram com calor e sem chuva.
Já na costa tinha esperança que em Setembro viesse uns daqueles padrões da água do mar aquecer mesmo aqui no norte, mas este ano ainda não ocorreu.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

Por aqui está céu limpo e  algum calor. Mar bastante calmo, parece um lago

Mínima de *15,8ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol com humidade máxima de *76%* no momento.

Agora *25,6ºC* com* 42%* de Humidade , vento de ENE a *7km/h. *Não tarda o ar marítimo começa a entrar.

No Porto de Leixões , estão 21ºC com 63% de HR , brisa de NNW.

Praia da Barra, Aveiro:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 12:21)

Acabou a lestada , começa a rodar para NW.
Atuais 27,6ºC com 38% de humidade

Para ESE, crescem alguns cumulus de humilis/ mediocris


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2015 às 13:25)

Boas Tardes 

Neste momento estão nuvens (cumulus congestus) em desenvolvimento vertical, a Este/Sueste de Espinho.

Sigo com *23.2ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 13:52)

Boas ,

Os cumulus que estavam ainda Mediocris , alguns deles evoluíram para Congestus.

Imagem satélite do momento:





Na Webcam em Fermentelos, também são visíveis cumulus a SE de Águeda : http://cip.ddns.net

Neste momento *25,4ºC* e *47% HR. .*Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Set 2015 às 14:40)

Boas,

Hoje tanto a norte, este e sul há formação de cumulus. Vamos ver no que dá. Parece-me ter mais potencial que ontem.


Está também uma brisa quente de norte ao contrário de ontem que soprava de oeste. Claramente efeitos da depressão no centro da PI.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2015 às 16:49)

Ás 13:33h da tarde já era possível ver a Este e Sueste formações de nuvens interessantes, principalmente de desenvolvimento vertical.

Utilizei correcção automática na foto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 16:52)

Boas,

Nuvens acastanhadas para ESE / SE , do incêndio perto de Arouca e cheira intensamente. 

Foco na freguesia de Canelas:





Máxima de *27,8ºC* às 12:32h

Agora *24,7ºC* com *44%* de Humidade e vento de W a* 16km/h.*


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Boas,

dia quente pelo Porto,por aqui registei máxima de *28.6 ºc* 

neste momento 24.8 ºc , vento NW 12 Km/h e 46 % de HR

Cheira a mato queimado e  já caíram algumas faúlhas, que mais pareciam minúsculos pedaços de papel


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2015 às 22:21)

Boas,
O dia hoje sentiu-se especialmente quente e abafado. Máxima por Lordelo de 27,3ºC.
Mais fresco neste momento, 19,3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui dia de muito sol e bastante calor.

Os extremos de hoje foram *15,8ºC* de mínima e *27,8ºC* de máxima. Humidade entre os 38 e 76%.

As casas ainda estão mornas!   Está-se bem ao ar livre , sigo com *20,4ºC* com *57%* de HR. Vento fraco de Norte / NNE.

Para amanhã está prevista descida da temperatura máxima.

Foto que fiz ontem perto do poente, o gigante italiano Costa Fortuna dirigia-se para Lisboa.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Set 2015 às 00:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Por aqui dia de muito sol e bastante calor.
> 
> ...




Depois de Leixões e Lisboa, o Costa Fortuna está bem lançado a quase 21 nós e deve chegar a Cadiz esta madrugada. É de facto um imponente cruzeiro. mantém respeito. Lol


----------



## Névoa (8 Set 2015 às 08:31)

... e o dia amanheceu com um cheiro horrendo, o que me provocou uma intensa reacção respiratória. Alguém sabe o que é isso? Inversão térmica? Incêndio?


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2015 às 08:41)

Névoa disse:


> ... e o dia amanheceu com um cheiro horrendo, o que me provocou uma intensa reacção respiratória. Alguém sabe o que é isso? Inversão térmica? Incêndio?



Cheira intensamente a queimado  ( mato queimado) por toda a Cidade e existe uma neblina amarelada doentia, penso que é fumo proveniente dos incêndios florestais.

É um cheiro incomodativo que entra pelas casas dentro. 

Por aqui mínima de *15.7 ºc *, com 17.6 ºc actuais, o vento é fraco ou nulo e isso faz com que o  fumo e cheiro se mantenham.


----------



## smpereira (8 Set 2015 às 09:56)

Boas,
Muito fumo instalado, ao respirar sente se um forte cheiro a incendio, já ontem a noite senti o cheiro a entrar pela casa a dentro, até fui ver porque pensei que pudesse estar um incendio aqui perto.
Manhã de céu limpo, mais esbranquiçado pelo fumo
18 graus actuais, hoje o dia já deverá ser mais fresco


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2015 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz ontem a passar pelas nuvens que estavam no interior quando estava chegar ao Porto:


----------



## james (8 Set 2015 às 17:07)

Boa tarde ,

De volta ao meu local de seguimento habitual , o céu esta a ficar muito nublado , muita nebulosidade a vir do oceano .

Esta um tempo um pouco abafado .


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2015 às 17:44)

Boas,

Por aqui céu bastante nublado por nuvens altas e está formado um halo solar.

Mínima de *16,2ºC* antes das 7h. Máxima ainda estão os *20,9ºC* registados às 00h.

Agora sigo com  *20,6ºC* , *70%* de humidade e vento fraco de NW.

Imagem satélite


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2015 às 18:24)

Perto das 18h, o vento enfraqueceu, nova máxima *21,2ºC*.

Atuais *19,3ºC* , humidade aumentar *84%* agora com vento de *W / WNW*



Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui céu bastante nublado por nuvens altas e está formado um halo solar.



Aqui está o halo


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 18:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz ontem a passar pelas nuvens que estavam no interior quando estava chegar ao Porto:



 muito bom! _Cumulus humilis/mediocris _a passarem a _estratocumulus_ e _fractus_, na separação bem nítida de duas camadas com características bem diferentes de humidade.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2015 às 20:11)

Boas,

Hoje o dia começou com um cheiro intenso a fumo de incêndios, chegava mesmo a arranhar a garganta. Acabou por desaparecer com o decorrer da manhã mas ficou sempre uma aura pardacenta no céu. Máxima de 21,4ºC perto das 14h00. Neste momento segue-se com 17,9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado. As cinzas que ainda devem andar pelo ar proporcionaram um belo, e inesperado, pôr do sol.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2015 às 20:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje o dia começou com um cheiro intenso a fumo de incêndios, chegava mesmo a arranhar a garganta. Acabou por desaparecer com o decorrer da manhã mas ficou sempre uma aura pardacenta no céu. Máxima de 21,4ºC perto das 14h00. Neste momento segue-se com 17,9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado. As cinzas que ainda devem andar pelo ar proporcionaram um belo, e inesperado, pôr do sol.



Sem dúvida belo pôr do sol,  as cinzas/fumo que ainda pairam na atmosfera  contribuíram bastante para a tonalidade das nuvens, foto que fiz na altura aqui de minha casa:






Sigo com 17.2 ºc e 89 % de HR


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2015 às 21:51)

Snifa disse:


> Sem dúvida belo pôr do sol,  as cinzas/fumo que ainda pairam na atmosfera  contribuíram bastante para a tonalidade das nuvens, foto que fiz na altura aqui de minha casa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimo!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2015 às 23:39)

Uma fantasmagórica língua de nevoeiro entra neste momento pelo Douro e espreita por cima dos telhados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 00:48)

Grande nevoeirada lá fora, visibilidade muito reduzida.

Está fresquinho ,atuais *15,9ºC* com *97%* de humidade, vento fraco de *Oeste*.

Ontem (dia 8) a mínima da manhã ainda foi batida às 23:44h , *16,1ºC*.


----------



## james (9 Set 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia , 

Céu muito nublado .

Esteve uma noite bem fresca , com uma tmin de 12 ° C


----------



## smpereira (9 Set 2015 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado e a chuva já está de volta, vai chovendo
Tempo fresco
17 graus actuais


----------



## Iceberg (9 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Começa a chuviscar em Braga, ainda que de uma forma algo tímida ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 12:26)

Boas,

Por aqui céu muito nublado com nevoeiro e morrinha.
Madrugada com bastante orvalho , mínima de *14,3ºC* às 7:30h . Chuva fraca durante a manhã já rendeu* 0,2mm*

Sigo com *17,6ºC* , *86%* de humidade e  vento de Sul / SSE a *13km/h, *tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.

Imagem satélite há cerca de 20minutos:







O fantástico poente de ontem , dia 8




Mais fotos no tópico do *Pôr do Sol*


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 13:46)

Mais uma apontamento fotográfico de ontem ao poente , às 20h certas, penso que se pode considerar Mamatus , certo? 





Atuais *17,6ºC* com *88%* HR . Vento de Sul a *13km/h* e rajadas de *21km/h*
Continua a morrinha


----------



## Iceberg (9 Set 2015 às 15:40)

Chuva muito fraca e agora persistente em Braga …

A imagem de satélite demonstra uma «frente» de fraca atividade, bem delimitada a norte do rio Tejo, que neste caso, serve de fronteira meteorológica.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Set 2015 às 16:40)

Chuva moderada por Braga.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2015 às 16:57)

Chove certinho pelo Porto


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Set 2015 às 17:09)

Boa tarde.

Por cá também chove fraco mas de forma certinha. Ainda nada acumulei...
Temperatura agradável.
O vento é fraco de SSO.
*
Tatual: 17,8ºC
Hr: 89%
*​*Edit *(17.28h): *1,0 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2015 às 17:14)

Já cá canta o 1 mm do mês


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 17:44)

Chuva fraca mas persistente !

Está nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, atuais  16,9ºC com 98% de humidade. 
Acumulei até agora 1,4mm

Vento de SW a 15km/h e rajadas de 31km/h


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2015 às 20:10)

Boas,

Bonito ambiente em tons de violeta lá fora. As nuvens levantaram o suficiente para ainda se verem belos tons rosados sobre o oceano.
Muita morrinha/chuva fraca durante grande parte da tarde que rendeu um acumulado de 0,8mm por aqui. Temperaturas bem mais frescas hoje, 18,2ºC de máxima apenas. Neste momento já desceu para os 16,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 02:06)

Primeiro dia de Setembro que se pode chamar de chuva, pelo Litoral Norte e pelo Centro. Mas acumulados ainda modestos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2015 às 02:07)

Boa noite,

Por aqui céu limpo , algumas nuvens sobre o Douro.

Madrugada fresca e húmida, sigo com *13,9ºC* , *97% *HR e vento fraco *NW*.

Extremos de ontem: Mínima de *14,3ºC* / Máxima de *18ºC*

Acumulado ontem ficou-se pelos *1,4mm.*


----------



## Stinger (10 Set 2015 às 15:27)

Novo incendio na serra de sta justa

Edit: Extinto , foi rapido e eficaz o combate logo com helicoptero a combater .


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2015 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

inicio de dia fresco com nevoeiro fechado por aqui.

Temperatura actual e mínima *12.1 ºc* .


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Boas,

Amanhecer com nevoeiro, agora céu encoberto nebulosidade a entrar de NW.

Mínima de *12,4ºC* às 6:29h.

Agora estão *16,5ºC* com* 85%* de humidade e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2015 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

Hoje o nevoeiro marca a manhã por terras da Chã de Ferreira. O vento tem estado calmo.

Tatual: 14,6°C
HR: 92%


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2015 às 14:04)

Boas

Sigo com *17,8ºC* com *79%* de HR . Vento de WSW a *11,3km/h*

Já é visível no satélite a frente que vai trazer alguma chuva mais logo 





Chuva já caí mais a norte , na Corunha


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2015 às 14:30)

Boas Tardes 

De manhã o vento estava de Norte/Noroeste, agora o vento está do Sul, a frente vem a caminho.

Boas regas malta


----------



## 1337 (11 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Já não há feiras novas sem chuva


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2015 às 18:03)

Boas ,

Tempo fresco com céu nublado por nuvens médias / altas com deslocamento SW / NE

Máxima não passou dos *18,7ºC* pelas 15:20h.
Agora temperatura mais baixa, já com *16,7ºC* com *91%* de Humidade e vento de *WSW *a* 12km/h*

Imagem satélite atual , centro e sul ainda com sol





Perto das 16:30h, conseguia-se ver um ténue halo solar:




Mas passado uns minutos desapareceu...


----------



## james (11 Set 2015 às 18:45)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado , a ficar cada vez mais escuro , o vento a aumentar de intensidade   , a
Chuva deve estar iminente .

Temperaturas de hoje :
Tmax :  20 °  C
Tmin.  :  11° C


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2015 às 20:02)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## guimeixen (11 Set 2015 às 20:07)

Vão caindo umas pingas.

Foto do pôr do sol.



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Set 2015 às 20:29)

1337 disse:


> Já não há feiras novas sem chuva



Esperava que fosse pior!
A chuva deve fazer um interregno entre o final da manhã de amanhã e o final da madrugada de Domingo.
Ao final da tarde de Domingo já não deve chover. Portanto, o principal vai estar salvaguardado! Como foi o ano passado!


----------



## GabKoost (11 Set 2015 às 20:35)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Esperava que fosse pior!
> A chuva deve fazer um interregno entre o final da manhã de amanhã e o final da madrugada de Domingo.
> Ao final da tarde de Domingo já não deve chover. Portanto, o principal vai estar salvaguardado! Como foi o ano passado!



Realmente é o que interessa!  

O ano passado fez bastante calor do Sábado durante o cortejo.

Para amanhã à noite também prevejo uns bons incêndios a necessitarem serem apagados se é que me entendem!!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2015 às 20:48)

Pessoal fiquem atentos! Parecem ser células


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Set 2015 às 23:17)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui. Pingos grossos.


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2015 às 23:32)

Bem, o GFS está muito generoso!! 
O GFS está a modelar uma valente carga de água para o Alto Minho e Douro litoral! 
Ainda faltam muitas horas e de certeza que vai mudar muito... Nem sei bem se isto deveria estar nas saídas de sonho ou aqui Lololol... Imagino Viana debaixo desta chuva... De baixo da ponte Eiffel fica uma lagoa e pêras Lolol... Os carros que se aventuram ficam tipo barcos... Vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas a ver qual a possível evolução.... Creio que vai reduzir em muito a precipitação... Esperemos que sim  
Saída válida para terça feira ao final do dia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2015 às 04:04)

Boas,

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo, mais nebulosidade para o interior.

Temperatura atual de *15,5ºC* , *90%* de humidade e vento de *ENE* a *9km/h*

Pressão a descer, *1012,1mb* agora.

Extremos de ontem ( dia11 ) : Mínima *12,4ºC* / Máxima *18,7ºC*

Foto tirada uns minutos depois das 19h, na altura chegaram a cair algumas pingas e vi uma ou outra virga.  Para WNW, abertura entre as nuvens , ainda apareceram uns tons fortes para colorir o horizonte ao poente.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 17:56)

A frente que passou tinha uma distribuição errática da precipitação fraca, típica da dissipação. Não houve padrão detectável a não ser uma tendência para depositar mais nas regiões elevadas:


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Bom fim de tarde.

Esta madrugada não me apercebi de ter havido precipitação. no entanto estava a dormir. Nada acumulou...
Durante o dia o céu tem-se apresentado entre o parcial e o muito nublado. O sol ainda brilhou, deu para tirar a T-shirt (a jogar uma peladinha com o mais novo ). Tempo outonal, fresco de noite e nada quente de dia.
Poderá chover a qualquer momento (fraco), pois temos uma combinação entre nuvens altas, médias e algumas até relativamente baixas.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de OSO.

*Tmín: 11,6ºC (06.11h)
Tmáx: 22,4ºC (14.55h)

Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 76%
*​Continuação de excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2015 às 20:24)

Boas,

Dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Quando o sol espreitava estava-se bem nas zonas abrigadas ao vento.

Temperaturas frescas , *14,8ºC* de mínima perto das 5h e máxima de *20,1ºC* às 13:30h com 69% de humidade na mesma altura.

A humidade tem vindo a descer,  talvez devido rotação do vento de WSW para WNW.

Estão *15,6ºC* com *76%* de humidade e *1013,6mb* de pressão. Notei perto das 19h as nuvens tinham alguma ondulação , penso Stratocumulus Undulatos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Set 2015 às 21:45)

Hoje no centro de Braga só com um bom agasalho. 


Para além de fresco está um vento manhoso.


Para já céu no nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2015 às 00:34)

Continuando aqui, o que está no "modelos de sonho", a situação modela, já está ligeiramente diferente. 
Ou seja, em vez de um núcleo, serão 2, os quais se unirão á passagem a norte da península.
O vento será muito forte e com rajadas que poderão exceder os 100km/h muito provavelmente. Quanto à precipitação, continua exageradamente elevada. Muda o seu pico de intensidade um pouco mais para leste, Ponte De Lima mais precisamente. 
Já começa a haver uma boa probabilidade de isto realmente acontecer.
Haverão mudanças ainda certamente... Esperemos que para melhor.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2015 às 06:49)

Bom dia,
Vai caindo uma chuvinha fraca pelo Porto há já algum tempo. Acumulado de 0,25 mm e 15,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2015 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Tempo cinzento, bastante vento e vai chuviscando.

Mínima de *14,1ºC *, agora 15,2ºC e 91% de humidade.

Vento soprar de Sul / SSW a 25,7km/h com rajadas de 48,3km/h , máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia, 

chove certinho por aqui e puxada a vento, sigo com 15.4 ºc e *0.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 09:31)

*1 mm* acumulado, cai certinha 

Video que fiz  agora:


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 10:10)

Chove bem agora, intensidade actual *8.6 mm/h*


----------



## james (13 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Bom dia ,

Dia de chuva e vento .


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 11:01)

Chuva por vezes moderada,* 6 mm *acumulados


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2015 às 11:24)

Por cá até agora 20,4mm


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2015 às 11:33)

Continua a chuva fraca, por vezes mais intensa e acompanhada de rajadas mais significativas. 4,3 mm acumulados. A temperatura, apesar de se estar a comportar como uma verdadeira montanha russa, tem-se mantido estável entre os 15 e os 16 graus. 15,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva , nevoeiro e vendaval lá fora. Acumulados *3,3mm*

Rajada máxima registada agora mesmo* 57,9km/h*

Sigo com *15,3ºC* e *98%* de Humidade. Vento de *SSW* a *36km/h *


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2015 às 11:50)

Chuva puxada a vento, rajadas já acima dos *60km/h *


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2015 às 11:58)

Por cá parou de chover, ficou-se pelos 20,7mm


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2015 às 12:02)

Momento de chuva mais forte há pouco. 5,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2015 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

Temos hoje períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
O vento sopra agora moderado de sul com rajadas.
O acumulado é de 8,4 mm.

Tatual: 15,3°C
HR: 94%


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2015 às 12:19)

Momento da passagem da Frente fria





Vento a *40,4km/h* e rajada máxima de* 64,4km/h.
4,6mm *acumulados* *


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 12:24)

*10.2 mm* acumulados, continua a chuva persistente por vezes moderada 

Está fresco com 15.1 ºc actuais.

Os mesmos *10.2 mm* no Isep :

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## smpereira (13 Set 2015 às 12:48)

Manhã de muita chuva e tempo fresco, só mesmo com um casaquinho
Vento moderado a forte com rajadas, a temperatura situa-se nos 15.5 graus centígrados.
Verdadeiro domingo invernal


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2015 às 13:00)

A clarear bastante agora e temperatura a subir; 16,7ºC. Já não chove. 6,6 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2015 às 13:44)

Por cá a chuva parou. O sol brilha entre nuvens.
O vento sopra mais fraco.
O acumulado é de 11,7 mm.

Continuação de bom domingo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 18:40)

Acumulados das IPMA para esta frente: superam tudo o que caíu anteriormente durante este mês, boa preparação para terça-feira. Camadas superficiais do solo já bem molhadas, tudo o que vier entrará em profundidade.

O total acumulado hoje até às 17 horas está na coluna junto à margem direita:






Todas as estações em bom funcionamento, apenas algumas dúvidas quanto a Massarelos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 19:01)

Passagem da frente fria pelas 13 horas no Porto:






As intensidades horárias máximas foram atingidas de Viana do Castelo para norte, antes das 11 horas, *10,8mm* em Cerveira e *9,8mm* em V.Castelo, às 9:00 utc; *11,4mm* em Chafé na hora seguinte.


----------



## james (13 Set 2015 às 19:16)

Chove novamente , tarde de aguaceiros .

O evento  da próxima terça , na sua parte mais intensa , parece estar a deslocar - se mais para Sul .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Set 2015 às 20:30)

Já tinha saudades de um tempinho destes!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2015 às 20:35)

Boas,

Dia com períodos de chuva fraca/moderada. Começou a cair por volta das 5 da manhã. Neste momento céu muito nublado e sem chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2015 às 21:01)

Penso que vi um clarão para Nordeste
Alguém confirma?


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Set 2015 às 21:04)

Eu tinha ouvido um barulho há pouco .


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 22:16)

Boas,
o acumulado está nos *11.4 mm* neste momento 

15.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2015 às 22:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que vi um clarão para Nordeste
> Alguém confirma?



Impossível. Neste momento não existem condições para haver trovoadas, nem sequer para chover forte. Talvez na quarta-feira elas venham. 


Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Aguaceiro forte agora


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2015 às 23:43)

Boas,

A chuva manteve-se afastada do Porto durante praticamente toda a tarde, deixando até espreitar o sol de vez em quando. Já só ao anoitecer caíram mais uns borrifos que subiram o acumulado do dia para os 6,8ºC. Lá fora continua fresquinho com os 16,4ºC atuais.

Ao entardecer, mesmo antes de começar a chover, estava assim, em Leça:



Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 00:13)

Noite de aguaceiros .

Esta bem fresquinho .


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2015 às 00:22)

Fica também um time-lapse feito durante a tarde. Mesmo no final vê-se um arco-íris a formar-se por cima do edifício em primeiro plano, à direita.


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 01:41)

Chove  bem por aqui agora !


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2015 às 02:12)

Boas,

Céu nublado com abertas. Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos , deslocam-se de NW para SE.

Imagem radar atual:





Segue-se uma noite frescas, atuais *14,8ºC* , *93%* HR e vento fraco de Norte. Com *0,2mm* acumulados célula passou há pouco por aqui.

Extremos de ontem, dia 13






Resumo dos acumulados das estações da rede Wunderground ( 00h dia13 até 01h dia14 ) . Os distritos estão separados por tabelas, estações  ordenadas por ordem descendente do valor acumulado.









Mapa dos acumulados de ontem , rede IPMA


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 11:44)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de aguaceiros .
Agora de manha , tem sido fracos , mas de noite cairam uns bons aguaceiros .

O tempo esta bem fresquinho tambem .


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2015 às 12:40)

Está a ficar nublado o céu ao contrário do que apontavam as previsões .Amanha vai estar temporal com 6  Distritos em aviso laranja de chuva e 11   Distritos com aviso amarelo de vento


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2015 às 13:36)

Amigos do Litoral Norte preparem os vossos teclados que amanha vão ter muito que escrever! 

Bons seguimentos!


----------



## Tyna (14 Set 2015 às 14:33)

Segundo o Ipma voces vão ter um dia muito complicado amanhã 

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2015-09-14 12:23:00* e *2015-09-16 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Precipitação forte e vento intenso a norte do Mondego nos dias 15 e 16 de setembro de 2015
Uma depressão com origem no ex-ciclone tropical Henri, centrada no início do dia de hoje, 14 de setembro 2015, a norte dos Açores, irá aproximar-se da Corunha na madrugada do dia 15, dirigindo-se para o Golfo da Biscaia durante a tarde. Neste trajeto irá verificar-se uma descida acentuada dos valores da pressão, atingindo o valor mais baixo, inferior a 980 hPa, no Golfo da Biscaia no início da tarde do dia 15. 
Os efeitos desta depressão no território do Continente irão prolongar-se até ao final do dia 16, originando precipitação forte e vento intenso as regiões a norte do Mondego. 

As maiores quantidades de precipitação irão ocorrer no Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, na tarde de 15 e noite de 16, onde poderão ultrapassar 100mm em 24 horas. 

O vento forte começará por atingir as regiões do litoral Norte, na manhã do dia 15, e depois as regiões do interior Norte e Centro, prolongando-se até ao final da manhã do dia 16, afetando com menor intensidade a região Sul. Rajadas de vento da ordem de 90km/h atingirão a generalidade das regiões a norte do Mondego, prevendo-se rajadas superiores a 110 km/ nas terras altas. 

Esta depressão irá causar agitação marítima forte na costa ocidental portuguesa a norte do Cabo Raso. 

Para mais informações consultar os avisos meteorológicos emitidos pelo IPMA: 

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Data de edição: 2015-09-14 12:23:58


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos, principalmente ao início da madrugada que renderam um acumulado de 2,0 mm.
De dia temos tido aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos, sem acumulação.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de OSO.

Tirei uma horita para efectuar a mudança do pluviómetro - o anterior tinha o recolhedor partido, fruto da saraiva de grandes dimensões da supercélula que formou o tornado de janeiro de 2014 (que passou a poucos km daqui).
O antigo tinha muito pó e excrementos dos pássaros - o estio é nobre em porcaria...
Antigo:





O novo:


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 16:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> O novo:



@Aristocrata, prevê-se uma inauguração com "pompa e circunstância"


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2015 às 16:25)

Oxalá que sim. E sem estragos para o país...

Também gostaria de referir que a rede de estações automáticas do IPMA está mais completa do que em anos anteriores. Os profissionais do IPMA andaram num vai-vem estes últimos meses a colocá-las de novo _on-line._ Poderemos assistir assim a um conjunto de dados mais interessantes, entre estações oficiais e amadoras.

O céu agora apresenta algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tatual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## jcboliveira (14 Set 2015 às 17:02)

Pelo sim pelo não:
Aviso enviado;
Caleiras limpas;
Telhados verificados;
árvores inspecionadas.

Agora, resta esperar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2015 às 17:53)

jcboliveira disse:


> Pelo sim pelo não:
> Aviso enviado;
> Caleiras limpas;
> Telhados verificados;
> ...



Boas,

cá por casa não tenho árvores de grande porte, a única coisa que tenho de fazer é meter panos no chão encostados ao portão da garagem, pois sempre que vem um enxurro aquilo fica tudo alagado.


Neste momento os meus avós nem acreditam que vem tal coisa pois está um dia bem agradável com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Set 2015 às 18:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> cá por casa não tenho árvores de grande porte, a única coisa que tenho de fazer é meter panos no chão encostados ao portão da garagem, pois sempre que vem um enxurro aquilo fica tudo alagado.
> 
> ...



The calm before the storm


----------



## manchester (14 Set 2015 às 18:26)

Trabalho a 500 metros da Praia de Matosinhos, fui agora à janela e posso dizer que a "gaivotada" anda toda doida a voar de 1 lado para o outro e muitas procuram já lugar nos telhados de alguns prédios


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2015 às 19:04)

as zonas ribeirinhas dos rios também deve merecer cuidado... estou a pensar por exemplo em Ponte de Lima onde é habitual termos fotos de automóveis apanhados pela água num parque de estacionamento junto do rio.


----------



## cookie (14 Set 2015 às 20:22)

De regresso após ausência prolongada. Por VC de momento tudo calmo, muito calmo... E uns estranhos 19 graus...


----------



## smpereira (14 Set 2015 às 20:28)

Boas,

Tudo muito calmo, a bonança antes da tempestade.
Algo fresco a esta hora com 15 graus


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 20:32)

Durante o dia esteve algum vento e alguma chuva , com as gaivotas e formigas a andar de um lado para o outro , ate um dos meus cães se pos a uivar , nem e costume .

Agora esta tudo calmo , parece que esta tudo demasiado calmo .


----------



## Spak (14 Set 2015 às 20:54)

Até direito a sol ao fim da tarde tivemos direito aqui pelo Porto. Quase que parece que não se (vai) passa(r) nada...


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 21:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Ao entardecer, mesmo antes de começar a chover, estava assim, em Leça:



Fabulosas! Belo time-lapse também!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Resumo dos acumulados das estações da rede Wunderground ( 00h dia13 até 01h dia14 ) . Os distritos estão separados por tabelas, estações ordenadas por ordem descendente do valor acumulado.



Excelente trabalho! Amanhã estes números vão estar bem grandes, talvez cheguem aos três digitos inteiros em algumas estações.

Da frente que passou e pós-frontal estão aqui todos os acumulados horários das IPMA e resumo do mês até à data.


----------



## jcboliveira (14 Set 2015 às 22:39)

No rain alarm já é visível a chegada à galiza


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 23:16)

jcboliveira disse:


> No rain alarm já é visível a chegada à galiza



Os primeiros ecos têm vindo a dissipar-se ao aproximar-se da costa, da Figueira da Foz para norte. Daqui a menos de duas horas já se verá se correspondem realmente a chuva à superfície:


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2015 às 23:29)

Bom evento para todos 

Por aqui tudo calmo, 13.3ºC, 1014.8 hPa.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2015 às 23:32)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante agradável hoje pelo Porto, apesar das muitas nuvens que foram cobrindo o céu durante grande parte do dia. De realçar que por volta das 19h00, quando estava a sair do trabalho, estava tudo tão calmo, não havia a mais ligeira brisa. Até passei junto ao mar e estava igual; nem uma folha se mexia nas árvores. Foi uma sensação estranha.

Agora já vai passando uma ligeira, e fria, brisa. Estão neste momento 16,5ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Amanhã vamos ver os kitesurfistas corajosos eheh


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 23:52)

cstools.net disse:


> Os ventos estão actualmente com 54 a 56 km/h a virem para cá e as rajadas à noite poderão superar os 130 km/h!



  onde é viste essa previsão de ventos? Não há qualquer referência a valores dessa ordem. 130 Km/h ??


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 23:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Amanhã vamos ver os kitesurfistas corajosos eheh



Bom vídeo mas off-topic.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 23:56)

Satélite e radar há vinte minutos:


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 23:56)

O vento começa a soprar , já se ouve Também o mar a rugir .


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 00:03)

Boas amigos,ouvi um barulho,será trovoada?


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 00:09)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Boas amigos,ouvi um barulho,será trovoada?


Não há condições para a sua ocorrência e o radar não deteta nada


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Boas amigos,ouvi um barulho,será trovoada?



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum!

Por enquanto ainda não houve registo de descargas eléctricas em qualquer detector. A situação ainda não é favorável a actividade eléctrica nem há sequer ecos no radar próximos que indiquem a presença de células.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Peço desculpa amigos,afinal foi só um poste que caiu em cima de uma carrinha ali na rua


----------



## Spak (15 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Já vem por aí...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 00:13)

Spak disse:


> Já vem por aí...


É a frente quente! É muito lenta! A ver vamos se não se dissipa


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 00:25)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Peço desculpa amigos,afinal foi só um poste que caiu em cima de uma carrinha ali na rua



off-topic:  isso é a sério? Houve acidentes pessoais? Ainda não está vento para isso, como é que sucedeu?

Entretanto, repare-se como a primeira faixa de ecos de radar corresponde a nebulosidade sem a capa de nuvens altas:


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 00:31)

Peço desculpa ter dado falso alarme...


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 00:32)

Já deve estar a chover no vale do Minho, de Caminha a Valença.

1 a 5 mm em estações WU do noroeste da Galiza.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 00:33)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Peço desculpa ter dado falso alarme...



Em que zona do Porto estás a seguir? Como estão as condições por aí?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Set 2015 às 00:35)

Por aqui nada. Tudo muito calmo ainda.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 00:35)

Campanhã!Por aqui tudo normal,vento ligeiro...nota-se que ta a preparar-se


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2015 às 00:42)

Praticamente todo o vale do Minho neste momento debaixo de uma língua de chuva mais intensa que o acompanha na perfeição. Em Viana também já chove. Segue-se Esposende.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 00:43)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Campanhã!Por aqui tudo normal,vento ligeiro...nota-se que ta a preparar-se



Bem-vindo a esta comunidade 

Deixo-te um link de uma estação amadora , instalada aí perto de Campanhã:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2


----------



## paulo_rafael (15 Set 2015 às 00:46)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Campanhã!Por aqui tudo normal,vento ligeiro...nota-se que ta a preparar-se


OffTopic: Que zona de campanhã? Tenho família ai.

Por Campo, Valongo, tudo calmo.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (15 Set 2015 às 00:47)

Tudo tranquilo por aqui. Até se ouvem os grilos a fazer lembrar aquelas noites quentes de Verão


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 00:49)

Já chove .


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi de céu nublado com abertas, ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada.

Mais um dia com temperaturas frescas, mínima de *13,6ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol. Máxima de *18,2ºC* pelas 17h
Acumulado do dia ficou nos *1,4mm*

Agora estão *14,6ºC* com *84% *de Humidade . Vento de Sul a *11,3km/h* com rajada de *17,7km/h.*
Pressão a descer , *1013Hpa* agora.
----
Panorâmica tirada em Valadares ,pelas 19:15h






Satélite :


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2015 às 00:59)

Estou curioso para ver os acumulados de precipitação no noroeste.
Em Setembro de 1999, a estação de Leonte acumulou 103,4mm no dia 19/09 e 194,6mm no dia 22/09. Foram 407,8mm em 4 dias.

Pena essa estação já não existir. Nem essa, nem outras na Peneda Gerês, que neste episódio deverão acumular valores brutais de precipitação.
(Ninguém quer lá ir deixar uns pluviometros? )

Ficam as cartas desses dois dias de Setembro de 1999:


----------



## jorico (15 Set 2015 às 01:29)

Na zona da Meadela, nem chuva, nem vento! Para já tudo calmo


----------



## superstorm (15 Set 2015 às 01:39)

Boas amigos, por Rio Tinto tudo calmo tambem, nota-se o vento ligeiro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 01:44)

AnDré disse:


> Pena essa estação já não existir. Nem essa, nem outras na Peneda Gerês, que neste episódio deverão acumular valores brutais de precipitação.
> (Ninguém quer lá ir deixar uns pluviometros? )



Eu até já dei uma sugestão de uns baldinhos com funil...  só para ter uma ideia aproximada... 

A situação sinóptica era ligeiramente diferente, o núcleo principal situava-se próximo da Irlanda no dia 19, manteve uma corrente de sudoeste aqui nas costa norte durante esses 4 dias. Na situação presente os núcleos depressonários estão mais perto mas a sua influência dura menos tempo.


----------



## martinus (15 Set 2015 às 01:50)

Corre uma brisa fresca e húmida, quase fria por causa da humidade e da noite. Nos últimos anos tem estado mais quente por meados de setembro; ainda é verão!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 01:56)

cstools.net disse:


> "As rajadas de vento podem atingir uma velocidade de 130 km/h, sendo que "não são de excluir eventuais fenómenos extremos de vento".



O IPMA não referiu esse valor de 130 Km/h em nenhuma previsão ou aviso, aparece exclusivamente no aviso da ANPC, resta saber se não houve lapso de escrita do aviso. E uma coisa é "podem atingir" e outra é "poderão superar". Quando se trata de valores da velocidade do vento desta ordem diferenças que parecem pequenas fazem toda a diferença.


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2015 às 02:12)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA não referiu esse valor de 130 Km/h em nenhuma previsão ou aviso, aparece exclusivamente no aviso da ANPC, resta saber se não houve lapso de escrita do aviso. E uma coisa é "podem atingir" e outra é "poderão superar". Quando se trata de valores da velocidade do vento desta ordem diferenças que parecem pequenas fazem toda a diferença.



Nos avisos do IPMA tem lá " Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento"

Quer dizer que pode superar a tal barreira dos 110 km/h é uma incerteza e como tal avisam já que pode eventualmente ocorrer !


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 02:20)

Boas!
Tenho voo às 16h10 para São Miguel. Como acham que vão estar os voos??


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 02:20)

Stinger disse:


> Nos avisos do IPMA tem lá " Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento"
> 
> Quer dizer que pode superar a tal barreira dos 110 km/h é uma incerteza e como tal avisam já que pode eventualmente ocorrer !



Só que uma vez superada a barreira dos 120 Km/h, porque é que falam de atingirem até 130 Km/h? Os fenómenos extremos de vento estão já previstos então não superarem os 130 Km/h? Toda esta linguagem está muito imprecisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 02:23)

Boas,

Começa a aparecer uma ligeira brisa que vai baloiçando as folhas e os ramos mais leves das árvores. Ainda tudo seco.


Está uma calma mesmo interessante. Como já referiram os grilos cantam alegremente e outros insectos fazem aquele aquele típico zumbido, como se tratasse de uma bela noite de verão.

Até o belo cântico da coruja-do-mato se ouve.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 02:23)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Boas!
> Tenho voo às 16h10 para São Miguel. Como acham que vão estar os voos??



Há condições para haver atrasos ou até cancelamentos, mas é apenas uma possibilidade que se tira das previsões oficiais, sublinho possibilidade, só na altura se saberá.


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 02:26)

Desde que não levantem voo mesmo com perigo à frente, tasse bem. 
Espero que tomem decisões acertadas!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 02:27)

cstools.net disse:


> nessa altura eu já previa rajadas superiores a 120 km/h...



Continuamos sem saber claramente as tuas fontes de informação e os valores concretos previstos nessas fontes de informação.


----------



## Stinger (15 Set 2015 às 02:33)

StormRic disse:


> Só que uma vez superada a barreira dos 120 Km/h, porque é que falam de atingirem até 130 Km/h? Os fenómenos extremos de vento estão já previstos então não superarem os 130 Km/h? Toda esta linguagem está muito imprecisa.



Nem mais ! 

Em bom portugues :

O vento pelos modelos está previsto ser até aos 110 salvo erro
Mas como a atmosfera é uma incerteza entao dai os tais "fenomenos extremos de vento"


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 02:36)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Desde que não levantem voo mesmo com perigo à frente, tasse bem.
> Espero que tomem decisões acertadas!



Recomendo apertares bem o cinto. O primeiro terço da viagem pode ser interessante


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 02:38)

Interessante?? Não gosto nada da ideia!!!
Que venha turbulência não quero é que aconteça nada de mal!


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 02:44)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Interessante?? Não gosto nada da ideia!!!
> Que venha turbulência não quero é que aconteça nada de mal!



Bom, levantar voo com ventos cruzados é diferente de aterrar. Ventos fortes e chuva forte, sendo que esta limita a visibilidade, podem ser fatores condicionantes. Especialmente em aeroportos muito movimentados.

Acontecer algo de mal é pouco provável. Ainda assim, como escrevi, o avião deverá mexer um bocado até chegar aos >6/7 kms de altitude.

Sem stress. Os pilotos geralmente são tipos bem treinados. Vens na Sata? Esses conhecem bem as condições que vão enfrentar


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 02:54)

Ryanair -.-


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 02:55)

Está de facto uma calma irritante lá fora.

É a chamada "calma antes da tempestade". Expressão aplicada agora no seu mais perfeito contexto!

Acho que deveremos começar a receber as primeiras pingas em breve.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 03:02)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Ryanair -.-



Devem ser bem treinados na mesma. De vez em quando andam com os aviões com pouco combustivel mas isso é outro assunto* 

* Isto sou eu a induzir medo/ansiedade sem necessidade. O mais provável é que o voo se atrase e/ou que o mesmo seja mexido no início.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 03:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Está de facto uma *calma irritante* lá fora.
> 
> É a chamada "calma antes da tempestade". Expressão aplicada agora no seu mais perfeito contexto!



Essa 'ansiedade' é devido às expectativas futuras


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 03:13)




----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 03:32)

Ainda não há acumulados, apenas 0,2 mm em Monção e Lamas de Mouro, até às 2h. Nas estações WU está tudo a zero à primeira vista. Só do outro lado do Minho, em Vigo há 1 a 2mm.
Portanto aquela primeira faixa no eco de radar teria pouco significado à superfície.






Correspondeu de facto à primeira frente quente, dissipada à latitude do nosso território.
Mas são as frentes frias ainda lá longe que vão ser o forte do evento.


----------



## dgstorm (15 Set 2015 às 06:16)

Por aqui o vento já se faz sentir e já há algumas rajadas mais fortes! A chuva também marca presença algumas vezes de forma mais intensa. Saindo à rua consegue-se mesmo sentir que algo se aproxima. Foi interessante acompanhar a evolução, no inicio da noite uma calmaria e um silencio, depois com o passar da noite, o vento aumentou de intensidade e agora a chuva acompanha forte enquanto escrevo


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Set 2015 às 06:24)

Já chove


----------



## xes (15 Set 2015 às 07:02)

Boas aqui ja se faz sentir algo ate ja fiquei sem luz vamos ver como vai correr ainda falta um bocado para a pior fase e ja nem luz tenho


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 07:55)

Boas,

Por aqui está fresco , chove moderadamente com bastante vento, manhã de inverno.

Atuais 13,3ºc com 96% de humidade. Vento de sul 25,7km/h as rajadas chegaram agora aos 57,9km/h.
Acumulados 1.8mm. Pressão a descer, atual 1006,7Hpa


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2015 às 07:58)

entre as 9 e as 12 era o 1º período de chuva forte do dia... algures a meio da manhã...


----------



## jorico (15 Set 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia, 

Em Viana chove bastante. Senti algum vento durante a noite mas nada de muito caótico. O vento agora quase que não se sente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 08:28)

Bom dia,


Vai chuviscando com algum vento. Vamos lá ver se isto anima.


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 08:28)

Bom dia

Como ela já cai acompanhado por vento com rajadas fortes
Que verdadeiro tempo de inverno, tempo muito fechado
Está bastante fresco


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2015 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer de inverno pelo Porto. Chove moderadamente neste momento e o vento aumenta de intensidade. 14,7ºC e 3 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 08:34)

Chove bem e puxada a fortes rajadas de vento 

Tempo muito fechado.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 08:40)

Grande chuvada agora, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 08:42)

*52.6 mm/h *de rain rate


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 08:48)

Que chuvada agora 
Chuva completamente de lado quando o vento sopra com maior intensidade


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 09:00)

Snifa disse:


> *52.6 mm/h *de rain rate



Já?? E o período mais crítico está previsto pelo IPMA entre o meio dia e a meia noite...


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 09:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Já?? E o período mais crítico está previsto pelo IPMA entre o meio dia e a meia noite...



De rain rate, intensidade da chuva, não acumulado.

Sigo com* 8.4 mm *e a subir, chove bem


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 09:04)

Que temporal ja a esta hora por aqui chove muito e sem parar, se ja esta assim agora como sera logo


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 09:05)

smpereira disse:


> Que temporal ja a esta hora por aqui chove muito e sem parar, se ja esta assim agora como sera logo



Já começa a ficar algo agreste


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 09:08)

Snifa disse:


> De rain rate, intensidade da chuva, não acumulado.
> 
> Sigo com* 8.4 mm *e a subir, chove bem



@Snifa, eu entendi, mas se essa intensidade prevalece, por exemplo 10 minutos, ultrapassas logo os 8,4 mm registados...


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2015 às 09:08)

Vento e chuva moderados em VC. cai certinha sem interrupções. Belo dia para ficar em casa...


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 09:11)

[Q"Snifa, post: 50er: 929"]Já começa a ficar algo agreste  [/QUOTE]
E mesmo comeca a ficar complicado, a terra ja esta enxarcada e a ficar saturada


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 09:22)

Muita agua acumulada nas ruas,  esperemos que não haja problemas de maior,  continua a chover forte interruptamente a já algum tempo


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 09:25)

Aqui está está a chover muito forte e não para


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 09:25)

Chuva contínua, *11 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 09:33)

Na avenida de paredes a água está a escorrer à beira da estrada parece um pequeno ribeiro


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2015 às 09:35)

Bom dia 
Por aqui vai chovendo certinho, mas nada de muita intensidade para já,   5.6mm.
A festa ainda vai começar


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 09:37)

O vento está a levantar para acompanhar a festa


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 09:41)

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd
http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/leca-da-palmeira

As coisas estão a ficar complicadas...


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2015 às 09:43)

Por Matosinhos chove bem, vento moderado, visibilidade reduzida.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 09:46)

Que chuvada agora, visibilidade reduzida


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 09:50)

Aqui diminuiu a chuva


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia ,

Dia de autentico diluvio , chove sem parar a muitas horas .

Vento com rajadas fortissimas tambem .


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 10:00)

Está a intensificar-se outra vez a chuva


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2015 às 10:02)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Dia de autentico diluvio , chove sem parar a muitas horas .
> 
> Vento com rajadas fortissimas tambem .



E ainda está só a começar!  

Bons seguimentos pessoal!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

O vento sopra agora moderado, com rajadas, de S.
A chuva cai moderada mas puxada a vento parece mais forte.
Acabei de fazer a viagem entre Penafiel, Paredes e Paços de Ferreira e já há muitos lençóis de água na estrada.
*CUIDADO COM OS LENÇÓIS DE ÁGUA NA ESTRADA* - as limpezas não foram efectuadas atempadamente em muitos locais!
O *acumulado* é de *13,7 mm* (8,4 mm na última hora)

*Tatual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto orvalho: 14,0ºC*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 10:13)

Agora sim, o vento sopra com intensidade. A chuva continua fraca/moderada.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 10:17)

Que dilúvio! 

*21 mm* acumulados e a subir 

*20.6 mm* no isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 10:24)

Alguém sabe do metro se fechou?
E se voos estão a cancelar?
Tenho voo às 16:10!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 10:25)

Que chuvada agora!


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 10:27)

por aqui as coisas estão complicadas. Intensidade máxima de 53 mm/h e a terra já saturou. Está na hora de ir espreitar as subcaves.


----------



## tesla (15 Set 2015 às 10:33)

Pessoal muito cuidado na estrada, acabei de assistir a um despiste de um bmw serie 1 mesmo à minha frente na A32 (em direcção ao porto).
Esta auto-estrada em concreto está muito perigosa. O carro "dança" com este vento e chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 10:36)

Chove bastante.
O acumulado subiu para 18,0 mm (9,7 mm na última hora).

Imagem das massas de ar às 10h (9 UTC):





O remanescente do "Henri" ainda vem a NO da península a uns bons km (aquela mancha nebulosa mais amarelada), o já referido 2º núcleo depressionário. Com a sua reactivação e descida em latitude deverá ter a fase mais activa em termos de precipitação e ventos, a que nos atingirá com mais severidade.


----------



## Estação SP (15 Set 2015 às 10:43)

Acumulado até ao momento de *18,9mm.*

Agora com o vento a puxar mais molho


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 10:46)

Chove, chove, chove nao para
 que diluviu


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Chove bem


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 10:52)

autêntico diluvio em Matosinhos...parece noite!!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Set 2015 às 10:55)

Quando pertinente, tirem algumas fotos e coloquem aqui para a malta ir vendo o que se passa!


----------



## Névoa (15 Set 2015 às 10:59)

Está a ficar assustador, sim.
Alguém sabe do estado do trânsito no Porto, se será condicionado ou não? Tenho um velório na Lapa hoje, mas duvido muito que consiga chegar lá.


----------



## Leiga (15 Set 2015 às 11:08)

As previsões são de ter algum cuidado, mas se não causar danos, a água é bem vinda  Bons registos ao pessoal do norte e vão tirando umas fotos  Boas molhas


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 11:09)

Para o estado do trânsito o melhor é o INRIX. No entanto, se uma rua for cortada ele mostra sem trânsito.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2015 às 11:10)

A estação do WU em Viana do Castelo já vai com 43mm.
As estações do Grande Porto rondam os 20mm.


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 11:10)

Eu vou daqui a uma hora apanhar comboio para Campanhã e depois metro para o aeroporto.

O que acham? Estrada é melhor? (Táxi) ou as linhas estão a funcionar bem?


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 11:14)

MSantos disse:


> A estação do WU em Viana do Castelo já vai com 43mm.
> As estações do Grande Porto rondam os 20mm.


Estação do ISEP já vai a esta hora com 31,2 mm
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2015 às 11:14)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Eu vou daqui a uma hora apanhar comboio para Campanhã e depois metro para o aeroporto.
> 
> O que acham? Estrada é melhor? (Táxi) ou as linhas estão a funcionar bem?



Terá que ser alguém do Porto a responder-te melhor, mas olhando para os acumulados penso que ainda não choveu o suficiente para causar problemas de maior.


----------



## Cadito (15 Set 2015 às 11:17)

A estação do ISEP já passou os 30 mm! 
Estou convicto que será possível os 100 mm durante o dia de hoje em alguns locais do Norte... 

Ps.: Entretanto, pela Galiza, algumas estações já ultrapassaram os 40 mm...


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 11:18)

*30.2 mm* por aqui e a subir 

*31.5 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 11:19)

Mantêm-se a cadência da chuva nos 9,4 mm de chuva na última hora.
O acumulado subiu para os 24,1 mm.

Imagem do radar dinâmico, às 11h (10h UTC) que mostra a zona mais activa da actual frente. ODouro Litoral  está a receber mais chuva nesta fase. Observa-se um ponto avermelhado (mais intensidade na precipitação) no canto inferior direito, o qual corresponde à zona de Cinfães do Douro:


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 11:21)

Rajada de 69,2km/h há pouco.
18mm acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2015 às 11:26)

Boas, só espero que não ocorra nada de muito grave por ai.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2015 às 11:29)

Por aqui sigo com 10.9mm, rajadas na casa dos 30km/h.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 11:32)

bem...cada rajada!neste momento nem chove com muita intensidade,o problema é mesmo o vento.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 11:33)

Acham que ja estamos no pico da tempestade?ou devera ser mais a tarde ou noite?


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 11:33)

Continua a chuva certinha, não tão intensa


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 11:40)

Cá está a chuva persistente que tem afetado todo o Norte nesta manhã, mais intensa nas regiões do litoral.
As ruas estão um perigo, completamente alagadas é preciso toda a precaução,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 11:43)

A estação de Leça da Palmeira deve estar a abanar muito com o vento e regista erradamente precipitação... o valor que apresenta é excessivamente alto.


----------



## Cadito (15 Set 2015 às 11:48)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 11:49)

smpereira disse:


> Continua a chuva certinha, não tão intensa



vai piorar à tarde...o alerta vermelho do IPMA é a partir das 12:00, vamos lá ver o que aí vem


----------



## jorico (15 Set 2015 às 11:51)

Se vai piorar, até tenho medo do que ai vem! 
*Cuidado na estrada. *


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 11:53)

Meu Deus que chuvada!!


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 11:56)

O alerta vermelho entra em vigor daqui a 5 minutos, vamos a ver o que nos espera a tarde, por agora a chuva vai caindo de uma forma moderada com rajadas moderadas a fortes


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2015 às 12:00)

Continua a chover bem.
A estação mais perto de mim marca agora 22,6 mm.


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 12:19)

o anemómetro do ISEP deixou de registar. Obviamente que com este tempo não posso ir ver o que se passa.


----------



## stormiday (15 Set 2015 às 12:23)

Boas.

Por Fermentelos sigo com 8.4mm e rajada máxima de 36.7km\h.

Para já nada de muito anormal.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 12:27)

O diluvio continua , já são muitas e muitas horas a chover sem parar  e o pior ainda esta para vir .


----------



## Trepas (15 Set 2015 às 12:29)

aqui pelo Campo Alegre também não está fácil, chuva certinha e muitas rajadas...


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 12:30)

após 1 período de chuva mais fraca mas certinha, voltou a carregar e chove torrencialmente em Matosinhos


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2015 às 12:33)

Por aqui esperava muito mais chuva, está a chover fraco, aliás esteve assim toda a manhã...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2015 às 12:33)

A sul de Aveiro sigo com 11,7mm, vai caindo certinha, mas sem grande intensidade.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Set 2015 às 12:33)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Manhã marcada com muita chuva e o grosso ainda está para vir nas próximas horas. Pressão ontem pela mesma hora andava nos 1007 HPa, atualmente nos 1002 hPa. Destaque para rajadas pontuais de vento de Sul moderadas que começam a manter algum respeito. Cuidado para quem anda na estrada porque na minha zona já vi alguns lençóis de água que podem apanhar os condutores de surpresa. Vamos continuar o Nowcasting mas podemos já dizer que o aperitivo foi bom, o prato e a sobremesa promete e só espero que não haja vítimas humanas durante este evento atípico para meados de Setembro na nossa zona.


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 12:35)

Resumo da manhã:
Chuva, chuva, muita chuva interruptamente e muito vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 12:38)

Incríveis rajadas agora!


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 12:40)

Rajadas fortíssimas agora !


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 12:45)

É o diluvio pelo Porto


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2015 às 12:46)

Tenho um colega que tem um voo Porto-Suiça Às 14, será que não irá ser cancelado por causa deste temporal? Como está o vento pelo Porto?


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 12:54)

Chuva moderada por aqui (nada demais) e vento com rajadas que metem respeito!!


----------



## le2011 (15 Set 2015 às 12:57)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Chuva moderada por aqui (nada demais) e vento com rajadas que metem respeito!!


Alguma estaçao a norte que se possa seguir os registos em directo?


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 12:59)

Aqui está a chover muito e o vento sopra também muito


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 12:59)

Isto parece aqueles cenários dos ciclones tropicais, muito vento, chuva constante, não se pode abrir os guarda-chuvas sob pena de o mesmo voar.. 

A chuva não para de cair por vezes bastante forte, *42.8 mm* acumulados 

*45.5 mm *no Isep

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html

Registei  uma rajada máxima  de *91 Kmh*  ( 12:31h ) de SSW até ao momento.


----------



## HélderCosta (15 Set 2015 às 13:05)

Bons dias...
Chove intensamente sem parar acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 13:06)

vou agora almoçar pode ser que consiga filmar o diluvio aqui por Matosinhos


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Incrível o que chove em Braga. Dilúvio autêntico!


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 13:08)

E o  diluvio !


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 13:09)

tenho estado a olhar para a APDL mas infelizmente não tem histórico


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 13:11)

Por aqui a chuva continua e muito intensa


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 13:14)

Boa tarde!
Este é o cenário do país agora 
Aproveitem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 13:15)

le2011 disse:


> Alguma estaçao a norte que se possa seguir os registos em directo?


http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 13:15)

Que tempestade, chove muito e o vento aumentou de intensidade nesta ultima hora, por vezes rajadas fortíssimas, a chuva voa, por vezes parece remoinhos


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 13:16)

Passei há pouco pelo rio torto (afluente do cávado) e já estava cheio antes desta chuvada. Por este caminho vai transbordar e chegar às casas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 13:19)

Vai tudo "pelo ar", chove com força, há tempestades tropicais que não são assim.

Impressionante o tempo por aqui


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 13:20)

O meu jardim está a ficar inundado


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Volto a perguntar: Alguém sabe se os voos no aeroporto do Porto estão a sair?
Por aqui agora sim chove muito e o vento mete respeito.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 13:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Volto a perguntar: Alguém sabe se os voos no aeroporto do Porto estão a sair?
> Por aqui agora sim chove muito e o vento mete respeito.



podes ver aqui no site da ANA o estado dos voos:

http://www.ana.pt/pt-PT/Aeroportos/...oesdeVoos/Paginas/Partidas-em-tempo-real.aspx

Sigo com *46.8 mm* e a subir


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 13:25)

Isep:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html

atingiu agora os *50 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 13:27)

Quase nos 50 mm a estação em Paços de Ferreira ( Aristocrata)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 13:29)

Pequeno vídeo feito à pressa...tem sido assim toda a manhã


----------



## Estação SP (15 Set 2015 às 13:31)

Acumulado até ao momento de* 27mm* e continua a cair bem puxada a vento

Rajada máxima até ao momento de *64km/h*
Rajada máxima na barra até ao momento de *70km/h*


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 13:34)

Snifa disse:


> Quase nos 50 mm a estação em Paços de Ferreira ( Aristocrata)
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history



@Aristocrata lá está a inauguração com "pompa e circunstância"


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 13:37)

Boas Tardes

Ao chegar à estação de comboios de Espinho, o meu guarda chuva com as varetas reforçadas para ventos fortes partiu-se. Lá se foram 20€.

Neste momento a pressão atmosférica está em queda abrupta -2,2 bar por hora. 

*Dados actuais:
Temperatura:* 18,0ºC
*Humidade:* 97%
*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1003,3 hPa


----------



## boneli (15 Set 2015 às 13:38)

Escancararam as torneiras no máximo.....acabei de passar junto ao rio Este e já está na capacidade máxima! No limite do seu leito.


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 13:40)

Quanto aos voos, acabei de chegar ao aeroporto e tenho seguido a app da Ana Aeroportos e tem havido atrasos de 30, 40 e 120 min.

Também tenha voo às 16:10 para os Açores e tou com receio deste vento!


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 13:40)

E continua a chover fortemente


----------



## Cadito (15 Set 2015 às 13:43)

Mais ou menos 50 mm a meio do dia. Estamos no bom caminho para os 100 mm!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Set 2015 às 13:49)

É da maneira que ficam com as barragens cheias e a seca é apaziguada!


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 13:49)

boneli disse:


> Escancararam as torneiras no máximo.....acabei de passar junto ao rio Este e já está na capacidade máxima! No limite do seu leito.




Já ontem se tinha falado do perigo de inundações em pequenos rios e ribeiros . . .

E a procissão ainda vai no adro .


----------



## superstorm (15 Set 2015 às 13:50)

Boas amigos, por rio tinto e o autentico diluvio, ruas que mais parecem lagos, guarda chuvas espalhados pelas ruas,  por acaso nao reparei no rio mas deve estar no seu maximo! Sigo agora a caminho do isep e a chuva abrandou, veremos o vem por ai agora de tarde. Continuacao de bom acompanhamento do estado tempo a todos os meteoamadores


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui muita chuva e vento forte! Que tempestade 
Sigo com *17ºC* e *99% *de humidade. Vento de *SSW* sopra a* 53km/h*. Vou com *26,6mm* acumulados 

Temperatura aparente *9,6ºC. *Pressão a cair ,* 1003,3Hpa *agora. Rajada máxima de *88,5km/h* às 13:26h


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Por aqui continua o vento forte. Por vezes a chuva abranda. Temperatura 18,4graus
HR 98%
PA 1007


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Por Braga as EMA amadoras até agora estão com 29, 33 e 43 mm.


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 13:57)

A chuva acalmou agora


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 14:00)

O Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros do Porto registou 13 ocorrências neste distrito, decorrentes do mau tempo, desde as 9 horas desta terça-feira, mas nenhum dos incidentes provocou danos graves.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 14:01)

Estou a ver é que o pior foi durante a manhã...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 14:03)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Estou a ver é que o pior foi durante a manhã...





Dias Miguel disse:


> Parece que, segundo os modelos, as precipitações só agora começaram e o dilúvio vai chegar entre as 13h de hoje e as 07h de amanhã.
> 
> As imagens de previsão são sequenciais desde as 7 h de hoje e as 13 h de amanhã.


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Continua o "festival" de chuva e vento forte
Já são várias horas de chuva, desde que me levantei que a vejo a cair


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 14:11)

Fonte : Jornal de Noticias


----------



## gajomau (15 Set 2015 às 14:12)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Estou a ver é que o pior foi durante a manhã...



Vai ver a imagem de satélite e vê o "olho" que se esta a formar a NW da península Ibérica


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 14:14)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Estou a ver é que o pior foi durante a manhã...


O pior ainda vem. Isto foi só para assustar!!


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 14:18)

agora fazem-se sentir mais as rajadas de vento que propriamente a chuva


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 14:19)

gajomau disse:


> Vai ver a imagem de satélite e vê o "olho" que se esta a formar a NW da península Ibérica



Pelo menos o GFS não prevê que essa 2ª depressão nos afecte directamente.


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 14:23)

volta a carregar na chuva!!


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 14:25)

Mais uma carga daquelas, sigo com *52.6 mm* acumulados 

Paços de Ferreira com *63.2 mm*

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history

Isep com *57.1 mm.*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 14:26)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Quanto aos voos, acabei de chegar ao aeroporto e tenho seguido a app da Ana Aeroportos e tem havido atrasos de 30, 40 e 120 min.
> 
> Também tenha voo às 16:10 para os Açores e tou com receio deste vento!


por cá (Açores) o tempo também não está muito melhor lolol


----------



## gajomau (15 Set 2015 às 14:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Pelo menos o GFS não prevê que essa 2ª depressão nos afecte directamente.



Pelo que estou a ver quem vai gramar com ela a toda a força é o norte de Espanha..  Daqui a umas 3 ou 4h já da pra perceber bem por onde vai andar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2015 às 14:32)

E a chuva não para!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 14:32)

Mau tempo na Trofa


----------



## superstorm (15 Set 2015 às 14:36)

O isep esta quase a atingir os 60mm ! 
Mais do mesmo  chuva chuvinha e chuviscos .


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Agora sim o vento também já se faz sentir, o final da tarde vai ser complicado.
Neste momento sigo com *18.3mm*, chove bem, rajada max 48.3km/h.


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 14:39)

Este "olho" que falam não pode cancelar os voos?? Prefiro não voar hoje!!! Que medo xD


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 14:39)

Foto de Hugo Vieira braga:


----------



## gaviaoreal (15 Set 2015 às 14:41)

superstorm disse:


> O isep esta quase a atingir os 60mm !
> Mais do mesmo  chuva chuvinha e chuviscos .


Por Vila Nova de Famalicão já acumulou 59.5 mm


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 14:44)

Começa a chover outra vez muito forte


----------



## gajomau (15 Set 2015 às 14:46)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Este "olho" que falam não pode cancelar os voos?? Prefiro não voar hoje!!! Que medo xD



Que belo dia para voar.. NOT  a não ser que gostes de sensações "fortes"   

Pena estar a trabalhar.. Hoje é um bom bom dia para ver TOGA'S ( aterragens falhadas, sigla para takeoff/ turn around)


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 14:46)

Impressionante o que chove!!

E é cada rajada!


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 14:50)

O vento começa agora a intensificar se muito


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 14:51)

Grande carga de água agora


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 14:51)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Este "olho" que falam não pode cancelar os voos?? Prefiro não voar hoje!!! Que medo xD


Se o teu voo for para os Açores, não há problema porque aquele "olho" vai para França ou N de Espanha mas poderás apanhar algum turbulência


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2015 às 14:52)

espero que o voo seja cancelado!!


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 14:53)

Anemómetro a funcionar.


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 14:54)

Por aqui continua a tempestade e em força


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 14:58)

Mas que diluvio e ventania louca neste momento .


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2015 às 15:01)

alguma rajada acima dos 100kmh?


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 15:06)

Foi encerrado a feira do livro do Porto devido à chuva e ao vento forte


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 15:10)

chuva até ao momento pelo ISEP


----------



## Cadito (15 Set 2015 às 15:11)

Entretanto a estação meteogalicia da Muralla, Coruña, chegou aos *100 mm*!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 15:19)

Acumulados nas IPMA até às 14 horas:






A permanência das ondulações da frente nas latitudes entre o Minho e Douro, depois da passagem da frente quente:










Até agora no entanto não se atingiu os critérios de aviso vermelho, em relação a estas estações.

O aviso começa agora, de resto.


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2015 às 15:29)

É de mim ou o  Imgur está diferente? Agora não me aparece o link das imagens..


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 15:30)

E continua a tempestade


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 15:31)

1337 disse:


> É de mim ou o  Imgur está diferente? Agora não me aparece o link das imagens..


Off-Topic: sim está, pelo que tem de se inserir imagem a imagem...


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2015 às 15:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: sim está, pelo que tem de se inserir imagem a imagem...


Eu só inseri uma imagem, a questão é que agora não aparecem os linksque apareciam para colar aqui no fórum...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Set 2015 às 15:35)

Dados interessantes da rede METEOGALICIA:

- Precipitação acumulada hoje em alguns locais :

*Nome estación:* Muralla (102,6 mm)   
Concello: Lousame
Altitude: 661 m

*Nome estación:* Fornelos de Montes (80,6 mm)
Concello: Fornelos de Montes
Altitude: 705 m


- Rajadas de vento (máximo km/h)



*Nome estación:* Punta Candieira (Refacho Máximo Vento: 130,68 km/h)
Concello: Cedeira
Altitude: 254 m


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 15:35)

Possível "aberta" para o Porto, antes de vir a primeira frente fria, nuvens convectivas frontais bem visíveis no satélite:


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 15:35)

A Estação do Aristocrata em Paços de Ferreira já atingiu os* 80 mm *de acumulado:

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history


Por aqui *60.6 mm* acumulados 

ISEP : *64.5 mm*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


Grande rega


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 15:46)

1337 disse:


> Eu só inseri uma imagem, a questão é que agora não aparecem os linksque apareciam para colar aqui no fórum...


Off-Topic: é questão de procurar bem, pois o link aparece  As últimas que postei foi com o site modificado


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 15:47)

1337 disse:


> Eu só inseri uma imagem, a questão é que agora não aparecem os linksque apareciam para colar aqui no fórum...



Do lado direito aonde está "Share this Image" tens que clicar onde diz "More" que já aparece o código BB


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Estoraos Ponte de Lima, Rio sobe margens 
Fonte: Joao Araújo


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 15:49)

Snifa disse:


> A Estação do Aristocrata em Paços de Ferreira já atingiu os* 80 mm *de acumulado:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPA2#history



@Snifa a queda na pressão atmosférica também é significativa... Cerca de 11 hpa em 12 horas...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 15:50)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


>


----------



## kikofra (15 Set 2015 às 15:55)

Isso é em que sítio do rio?


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2015 às 15:55)

d.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Vitor Carvalho disse:


> Estoraos Ponte de Lima, Rio sobe margens
> Fonte: Joao Araújo


Era mesmo isto que queria postar, a iluminação na ponte velha foi-se toda


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Impressionante tarde de chuva. Muita água mesmo. 

E o vento?!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Set 2015 às 15:58)

1337 disse:


> d.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> Era mesmo isto que queria postar, a iluminação na ponte velha foi-se toda



????

Impressionante!!! 

Decerto que a iluminação aínda restante das Feiras Novas ajudaram a esse cenário. Mas não deixa de ser impressionante!
Impressionante é também o aumento do caudal do rio!


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 15:58)

aqui por Matosinhos a chuva deu tréguas, agora o vento sopra com rajadas bem fortes...


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 15:59)

Chuva forte agora, que grande carga! 

Fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Spak (15 Set 2015 às 15:59)

FranciscoSR disse:


> espero que o voo seja cancelado!!



Duvido, já vi voos serem feitos com tempo muito pior. Deixa de ser "cagão", aquilo abana mas não cai.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 16:08)

Por Braga as EMA amadoras até agora vão em 39, 64 e 63 mm


----------



## srr (15 Set 2015 às 16:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aquela segunda frente parece ter carácter convectivo. Veremos a sua evolução nas próximas horas.



Começa a Aparecer fotos no Facebook de ribeiras a Galgar as  margens, em  Ponte de Lima


----------



## dj_teko (15 Set 2015 às 16:09)

Depois de uma janela de 15minutos sem chuva voltou a estaca zero ou seja dilúvio lol


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2015 às 16:10)

Ponte de Lima era o tal barómetro pra ver como estamos de invernia... a água subiu conforme se esperava.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2015 às 16:12)

A chuva não dá tréguas, acompanhada com rajadas fortes!


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 16:18)

Depois de uma pequena trégua, está o temporal instalado de novo


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 16:19)

E continua a chover torrencialmente , acompanhado de vento muito forte !
E já la vão 13 horas consecutivas de forte tempestade !


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Esta foi tirada Junto da Pousada da Juventude  em Viana.
Foto de  Bruno Pereira.


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Esta tempestade está a fazer muitos estragos


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 16:27)

1 pormenor interessante no site do meteoisep é a medição da radiação solar...valor incrivelmente baixo parece que quase não saímos da noite...105 watts por volta do ao meio dia...dá conta da intensidade que está a ser este evento....


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 16:29)

"Aberta" das 14 às 15 horas (chuva _menos_ forte) nas estações junto à costa:


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 16:30)

Snifa disse:


> Depois de uma pequena trégua, está o temporal instalado de novo



Mesmo, até fui fazer uma sesta de uma hora para voltar a seguir esta tempestade.


----------



## le2011 (15 Set 2015 às 16:32)

pessoal, toca a pôstar fotos, que o pessoal que mora fora, quer ver...............


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 16:34)

Células da frente fria sobre a costa a chegar a Aveiro:


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 16:35)

cstools.net disse:


> O pior em termos de vento vem de noite.



Com a segunda frente fria, a "varre-tudo" final.

Haverá também um pico do vento no pós-frontal, mas mais para a Galiza.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 16:35)

Como chove, visibilidade muito reduzida   

Autêntica tempestade


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 16:36)

A estação do* IPMA Cabril*, vai até agora com um acumulado de* 78,2mm* desde as 4 da manhã, 
com um total *66,3mm nas últimas 6 horas* cumprindo assim o aviso meteorológico vermelho do IPMA.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 16:37)

Que rajadas agora , as arvores dobram todas !


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Diluvio !


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Foto de Carlos Parente ( Facebook )

Viana do Castelo - Ribeira de Portuzelo


----------



## fog (15 Set 2015 às 16:42)

Já há notícia de estragos no Porto:
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-09-15-Mau-tempo-ja-fez-estragos-no-Porto


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2015 às 16:44)

Estava a ver o instagram e apareceu-me isto de uma loja.
Se não me engano, este prédio, que é bastante alto, fica em Gaia e foi publicado há 3h. Deve ser "pouco" vento para abanar o prédio.


----------



## Paula (15 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Boa tarde.

Por Braga (centro) é quase impossível sair de casa 
Chove intensamente e está uma ventania dos diabos...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 16:45)

É este o cenário em Espinho, grande temporal.

Contentores tombados







Campos e estradas alagadas em Paramos (Espinho) perto do Aeródromo.





Iluminação das Festas de Espinho totalmente destruída





Fonte: Espinho Alerta
Website: https://www.facebook.com/Espinho-Alerta-204251602932089/timeline/


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 16:47)

Thomar disse:


> A estação do* IPMA Cabril*, vai até agora com um acumulado de* 78,2mm* desde as 4 da manhã,
> com um total *66,3mm nas últimas 6 horas* cumprindo assim o aviso meteorológico vermelho do IPMA.



Exacto, é a primeira estação a cumprir o aviso vermelho que esteve bem colocado a partir da hora certa.

Ponte de Lima está perto, com *57,6mm* nas últimas 6 horas e *68,9mm* no total das 11 horas.

Edição: corrigi o termo alerta para aviso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 16:52)

Thomar disse:


> A estação do* IPMA Cabril*, vai até agora com um acumulado de* 78,2mm* desde as 4 da manhã,
> com um total *66,3mm nas últimas 6 horas* cumprindo assim o aviso meteorológico vermelho do IPMA.



Deve estar um daqueles dias de invernia em pleno Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2015 às 16:54)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, é a primeira estação a cumprir o alerta vermelho que esteve bem colocado a partir da hora certa.
> 
> Ponte de Lima está perto, com *57,6mm* nas últimas 6 horas e *68,9mm* no total das 11 horas.




Peço desculpa pela picuinhice e só o vou fazer por estarem dois tipos de situação ativa:

Estação a cumprir o *aviso* vermelho do IPMA. É que o *alerta* (ANPC)  é amarelo.


----------



## dj_teko (15 Set 2015 às 16:57)

Estamos agora no pior momento acho


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 17:00)

dj_teko disse:


> Estamos agora no pior momento acho


Ainda falta chegar a frente fria. Espera-se muita chuva para cair, portanto ainda não é o pior momento


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 17:00)

Em Estorãos Ponte de Lima


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 17:03)

vamm disse:


> Deve ser "pouco" vento para abanar o prédio.



Tenho dúvidas que seja o prédio a abanar, deve ser é corrente de ar a entrar pelas frestas algures nas janelas e portas.



vitamos disse:


> Estação a cumprir o *aviso* vermelho do IPMA. É que o *alerta* (ANPC) é amarelo.



Toda a razão, peço desculpa pelo lapso, já corrigi.


----------



## darque_viana (15 Set 2015 às 17:06)

Snifa disse:


> Foto de Carlos Parente ( Facebook )
> 
> Viana do Castelo - Ribeira de Portuzelo




Segundo o Instituto Hidrográfico a preia-mar em Viana seria às 16h57, com 3.36m (bastante considerável), o que juntamente com este dilúvio ajuda a perceber a dificuldade de escoamento, mesmo sendo a foz larga e perto..


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 17:07)

Centralização das comunicações das estações a falhar devido provavelmente ao excesso de acessos:


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 17:08)

Por aqui chove bastante com fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 17:09)

Impressionante como a chuva cai e é cada rajada, que perigo.
Está muito pior que durante a manha , que dia este .


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 17:10)

Que rajada agora verdadeira tempestade.
Tanta agua


----------



## romeupaz (15 Set 2015 às 17:11)

dj_teko disse:


> Estamos agora no pior momento acho



Estás numa lavagem automóvel? só vejo agua escorrer não vejo chuva


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 17:13)

smpereira disse:


> Impressionante como a chuva cai e é cada rajada, que perigo.
> Está muito pior que durante a manha , que dia este .


Concordo plenamente


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 17:15)

A maré cheia é agora +/-


----------



## Spak (15 Set 2015 às 17:18)

Pela imagem de satélite das 15h00 parece que a maior parte da nebulosidade já passou. 
Sendo assim como é que podemos dizer que o pior ainda aí vem?


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2015 às 17:19)

Cá vão mais imagens de outros ângulos


























A Ponte ficou "careca"


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 17:22)

Spak disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite das 15h00 parece que a maior parte da nebulosidade já passou.
> Sendo assim como é que podemos dizer que o pior ainda aí vem?


No canto superior esquerdo da imagem, consegues ver outra mancha nebulosa, é a frente fria. Essa frente fria vai trazer bastante chuva e talvez trovoada


----------



## Cadito (15 Set 2015 às 17:23)

A estação do  Aristocrata já ultrapassou aos 100 mm!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 17:24)

Boa tarde (ou talvez não...).

Por cá a chuva cai de forma contínua, com um "rain rate" de 31 mm\h. Na última hora cairam 20,1 mm.
O *acumulado* já está nos *105,4 mm*.
O vento sopra com uma média de 27 km\h e a rajada atual é de 37,8 km\h.
*
Tatual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 96%
P.Orvalho: 18,0ºC* (atmosfera saturada)​


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 17:25)

Que grande tempestade


----------



## Spak (15 Set 2015 às 17:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> No canto superior esquerdo da imagem, consegues ver outra mancha nebulosa, é a frente fria. Essa frente fria vai trazer bastante chuva e talvez trovoada



Lá diz o povo que 'o tamanho não importa'... para mim seria demasiado pequena para o mau tempo que se espera. Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Aquela frente fria para além de não chegar tão cedo parece que o melhor vai passar bastante a norte.

Neste momento chove fraco e continua o vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> É este o cenário em Espinho, grande temporal.
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Conheço mais ou menos bem Espinho, fui aí durante 4 anos muitas vezes mas de 1995 a 1999 e lembro-me bem de que em Espinho e nas zonas envolventes seja para Sul ou seja para norte, facilmente haviam zonas que ficavam com lençois de água, nomeadamente a Sul como na zona da foto e do bairro piscatório e a Norte na zona da Granja e Aguda.


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 17:28)

jonas disse:


> Que grande tempestade



É verdade, está demais, as horas que está a chover interruptamente, já não me lembrava de um dia assim


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 17:28)

Uma árvore de porte-médio foi esta tarde derrubada pelo vento forte e atingiu um carro que circulava na Avenida Artur Ravara, em Aveiro. A viatura ficou danificada. A pessoa que conduzia o carro saiu ilesa do acidente. Via CDOS Aveiro!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Spak disse:


> Lá diz o povo que 'o tamanho não importa'... para mim seria demasiado pequena para o mau tempo que se espera. Obrigado pela explicação.


Porém essa frente está muito a norte e o seu movimento é para leste, não tenho a certeza, mas parece que vai passar tudo ao lado. De nada


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 17:31)

Estoraos Ponte de Lima, subida do rio de estorao surpreende vendedor de peixe que fica numa situação complicada, foi retirado pelos Bombeiros Voluntários Ponte de Lima:


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 17:35)

*Ultima-hora*

As barras de Esposende, Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde encontram-se encerradas devido à forte agitação marítima.

As barras do Douro, Aveiro, Figueira da Foz e São Martinho do Porto encontram-se condicionadas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 17:35)

Está o caos pelo Porto, fosse o vento mais forte e isto mais parecia um Furacão..

Tudo escorre água, rajadas fortes, o caos.

Sigo com *85.8 mm*, o ISEP está nos *90 mm*

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA71

Enorme tempestade


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 17:39)

Vídeo das 17h, altura em que atingi os 100mm de acumulado:


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 17:39)

Grandes acumulados no litoral norte, tal como estava previsto!
Se este evento fosse lá para novembro e dezembro e se os terrenos tivessem já saturados, havia de ser bonito.


----------



## Paula (15 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Muita chuvinha e vento 
A Estação CP, aqui em Braga,  já leva *77.47mm* (valores underground).


----------



## JPNunes (15 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Zona norte do distrito de Aveiro com grande precipitação ao longo do dia, tendo, mesmo assim, piorado na última hora, como se constata tb pelos acumulados presentes no IPMA.
O vento tem aumentado bastante de intensidade nesta última hora.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 17:50)

gajomau disse:


> Que belo dia para voar.. NOT  a não ser que gostes de sensações "fortes"
> 
> Pena estar a trabalhar.. Hoje é um bom bom dia para ver TOGA'S ( aterragens falhadas, sigla para takeoff/ turn around)


''TOGA'' go around lolol era quase isso


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2015 às 17:54)

A chuva não tem intervalo, vento fraco! Este "Henri" está a deixar algo a desejar, para já!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 17:56)

O segundo núcleo depressionário começa a juntar-se ao primeiro. A frente fria ainda está mal definida mas é bem visível a massa de ar frio movimentada por este centro que vai gerar a frente:






Às 12:00 utc:


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Por aqui continua a chuva forte e muito vento também


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 17:59)

StormRic disse:


> O segundo núcleo depressionário começa a juntar-se ao primeiro. A frente fria ainda está mal definida mas é bem visível a massa de ar frio movimentada por este centro que que vai gerar a frente:



E essa frente irá atingir-nos ou irá passar ao lado?


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 17:59)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


> Esta foi tirada Junto da Pousada da Juventude  em Viana.
> Foto de  Bruno Pereira.


Como está por debaixo da ponte?? deve estar bonito!!


----------



## Estação SP (15 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Já chove novamente com bastante intensidade

Acumulado até ao momento de *33,9mm*
Rajada máxima até ao momento de *66km/h*


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Não para de chover com intensidade, o ISEP está a menos de  5 mm de atingir os 100 mm de acumulado:

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA71#history

Por aqui *90.8 mm* acumulados 

Alguém  sabe como está o Rio Leça?


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 18:07)

smpereira disse:


> E essa frente irá atingir-nos ou irá passar ao lado?



Vai passar totalmente a Norte. Poderemos ou não levar com algumas células convectivas dependendo da evolução.

Pelo menos é o que me parece.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 18:07)

Em S. Mamede do Coronado, Trofa.
















Fonte de Informação:  *O Noticias da Trofa*
Website: https://www.facebook.com/onoticiasdatrofa


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 18:09)

Os caudais dos rios minhotos e durienses a subir bem devido à precipitação forte que continua a uma média superior aos 10 mm por hora no interior. Deve ser especialmente mais elevada nas montanhas, Gerês, Cabreira, etc.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 18:11)

GabKoost disse:


> Vai passar totalmente a Norte. Poderemos ou não levar com algumas células convectivas dependendo da evolução.
> 
> Pelo menos é o que me parece.



O centro passa a noroeste da Galiza mas a frente varrerá todo o território até ao Algarve.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Muita chuva no Porto- Rio Douro






Página do facebook  https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaJoaquimOliveira?fref=photo


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Continua a chover com forte intensidade


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 18:17)

StormRic disse:


> O centro passa a noroeste da Galiza mas a frente varrerá todo o território até ao Algarve.


Sim, mas eu estava apenas a referir-me à precipitação significativa (para esse evento) e potencial convectivo.

Em termos de chuva não creio que estaremos à espera de algo digno de justificar alertas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 18:24)

Não me lembro de alguma vez o ISEP ( uma estação de referência para o Porto ) ter atingido os 100 mm de acumulado.

Neste momento *100.4 mm*

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA71#history

Dia histórico para a estação.

Simplesmente não para de chover com intensidade


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 18:28)

Snifa disse:


> Não me lembro de alguma vez o ISEP ( uma estação de referência para o Porto ) ter atingido os 100 mm de acumulado.
> 
> Neste momento *100.4 mm*
> 
> ...



Por acaso fui verificar os relatórios da estação e este é até ao momento o 3º dia mais chuvoso. Os outros foram:

03/10/2010 105.92mm
14/12/2012 104.39mm

mas em ambos os casos foi a chover praticamente todo o dia...no dia de hoje a chuva começou a cair a partir +/- das 5 e tal da manhã

vai certamente bater o recorde hoje, ainda falta muito para acabar o dia


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2015 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> Os caudais dos rios minhotos e durienses a subir bem devido à precipitação forte que continua a uma média superior aos 10 mm por hora no interior. Deve ser especialmente mais elevada nas montanhas, Gerês, Cabreira, etc.



O volume dos afluentes à albufeira de Alto Lindoso já está a disparar.






Mas nas vertentes sul do Gerês, os caudais a chegar às barragens de Vilarinho das Furnas, Paradela, Vendas Novas, Salamonde e Vilarinho das Furnas também já devem ser consideráveis. Pena não haver monitorização disponível em tempo real.


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2015 às 18:30)

AnDré disse:


> O volume dos afluentes à albufeira de Alto Lindoso já está a disparar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As diversões ainda estão todas no areal ( mesmo no leito do rio). Se eles soltam a barragem vai tudo por água abaixo.


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 18:31)

A chuva não para,   não quer dar tréguas


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 18:32)

1337 disse:


> As diversões ainda estão todas no areal ( mesmo no leito do rio). Se eles soltam a barragem vai tudo por água abaixo.


Temos pena.. Não foi por falta de avisos!


----------



## manchester (15 Set 2015 às 18:37)

Bem, acabou-se o trabalho posso finalmente ir ver o que se passa lá por fora mais em concreto.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 18:44)

E curioso . A chuva abrandou  mas o vento aumentou de intensidade . E o céu esta a ficar mais carregado.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 18:48)

*98.4 mm *acumulados por aqui.

Isep: *103.1 mm
*
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Continua a chover 
*
*


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2015 às 18:51)

1337 disse:


> As diversões ainda estão todas no areal ( mesmo no leito do rio). Se eles soltam a barragem vai tudo por água abaixo.



É um cenário pouco provável, dado que Alto Lindoso tem uma enorme capacidade de encaixe. O mesmo não se pode dizer da barragem de Touvedo (a jusante de Alto Lindoso). Aliás, são as descargas dessa barragem (com uma capacidade de encaixe reduzida) que têm enchido o leito do Lima nos últimos eventos. De qualquer forma, e por esta altura, o caudal do rio Lima ao passar na cidade de Ponte de Lima, deve ser praticamente todo oriundo do rio Vez.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 18:51)

GabKoost disse:


> Sim, mas eu estava apenas a referir-me à precipitação significativa (para esse evento) e potencial convectivo.
> 
> Em termos de chuva não creio que estaremos à espera de algo digno de justificar alertas.



O aviso vermelho já está totalmente justificado apenas com a chuva que já caíu até às 17 horas (ou mesmo antes). Cabril em 6 horas acumulou mais de *75 mm*.







Os acumulados volumosos entraram bem para o interior, 54 mm em Vila Real, 59 mm em Montalegre, mais de 30 mm de Chaves a Bragança, 42 em Viseu, logo passaram pelas barreiras montanhosas onde seguramente deixaram acumulados muito superiores aos valores neste quadro e aí nem há estações para medir, por isso se percebe o enchimento dos rios.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 18:53)

james disse:


> E curioso . A chuva abrandou  mas o vento aumentou de intensidade . E o céu esta a ficar mais carregado.


Curioso, o radar remete para um abrandamento da chuva, supostamente não chove aí na tua área, e o ECM prevê que o vento aumente e atinja o seu auge está noite.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 19:03)

O radar de Arouca a "furar" pela carga d'água que lhe cai mesmo em cima:


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 19:03)

Para já a frente fria não está nada de especial... Agora a precipitação na faixa litoral será temporariamente estratiforme. Digo temporariamente, pois ainda não se compreende muito bem se a frente fria crescerá muito em altitude...


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 19:05)

FranciscoSR disse:


> espero que o voo seja cancelado!!



Já aterraste  
Então como foi? Apenas o 1º terço da viagem um pouco mais turbulento que é habitual, não?


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 19:06)

Estorãos - inundação rio Estorãos


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 19:08)

Ponte Lima.Alameda S.João.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Os topos agora estão mais ativos no noroeste de Espanha, agora no norte de Portugal estão bem mais reduzidos... Provavelmente irá acalmar em algumas zonas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 19:10)

Continuou o ritmo da precipitação, sobretudo no interior:






A linha de alturas do Caramulo ao Gerês retém grande parte mas deixa passar muito ainda. O Tâmega vai encher muito.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 19:10)

StormRic disse:


> O aviso vermelho já está totalmente justificado apenas com a chuva que já caíu até às 17 horas (ou mesmo antes). Cabril em 6 horas acumulou mais de *75 mm*.



O meu comentário diz respeito à 2ª frente e não à primeira. Obviamente que em relação à totalidade os alertas foram muito bem dados.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2015 às 19:18)

@Stormrick quase que estas Torres passavam-me ao lado  a deslocação não será bem a que está desenhada, mas sim mais no sentido Litoral, interior.


----------



## JPNunes (15 Set 2015 às 19:20)

A norte do distrito de Aveiro, tal comprovam. os dados do IPMA (Arouca), ainda continua a chuver com intensidade e ininterruptamente desde as quatro da tarde (a juntar à chuva moderada constante até então).
Relativamente ao vento, já vi dias bem piores. Estava à espera de mais espetáculo


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 19:22)

Árvore de grande porte caiu no adro da Igreja Matriz de Margaride, em Felgueiras.
Há inundações de casas e estradas com mais de 20 cm de água no concelho da Trofa, para além da queda de algumas árvores.

Entretanto por cá o *acumulado* subiu para os *124,2 mm*.
Chove agora de forma moderada, bem menos intensa do que até às 18h.
O 1º mm de chuva foi registado pelas 7h. Até às 19h cairam 122,2 mm...Em 12h! E isto com picos de intensidade entre o início da tarde e as 18h.


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 19:23)

Desculpem este off topic:


ALERTA DOS BOMBEIROS VOLUNTÁRIOS DA TROFA

O mau tempo também provocou estragos nas comunicações dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Trofa. Devido a problemas na rede fixa de comunicações, os Bombeiros solicitam que qualquer contacto seja estabelecido pelos seguintes números: 936 071 404; 965 625 092 ou 919 523 770.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 19:24)

Eu penso que a segunda frente  relaciona - se  com   nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical e possível atividade convectiva , sera uma massa de nebulosidade bem mais instável que a frente diurna .

Tenho a ideia que os modelos lidam mal na projeção deste tipo de frentes .  Tendo em conta que e uma frente vigorosa , o seu trajeto previsto e  o suficiente para se fazer sentir bem por Ca (  pode e haver alterações de ultima hora  na sua intensidade ou trajeto ) .

De resto , uma boa celula nestes eventos pode perfeitamente descarregar 30 / 40 mm de chuva ou provocar um fenômeno extremo de vento em poucos minutos , o que esta dentro do critério de aviso laranja ou vermelho . 

E sabe - se perfeitamente que estas situações são das que poderão ser mais gravosas .


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 19:26)

*100.2 mm* acumulados, é o valor mais alto desde que faço registos 

Outros registos acima dos 100:

ISEP: *105.7 mm*

Paços de Ferreira ( Aristocrata) :*124.2 mm
*
Continua a chover.

O campo de treinos do FCP na Constituição está completamente alagado/empapado.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 19:27)

lserpa disse:


> Curioso, o radar remete para um abrandamento da chuva, supostamente não chove aí na tua área, e o ECM prevê que o vento aumente e atinja o seu auge está noite.




A chuva abrandou , mas continua a chover .


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Dá-se agora a entrada da superfície frontal fria pelo noroeste da Península Ibérica; o seu deslocamento será para leste/nordeste, afectará inicialmente o Minho e Douro Litoral e terá uma progressão para o interior e para sul.

Após a superfície frontal fria, haverá lugar à passagem do regime de chuva quase contínua para aguaceiros descontínuados, provavelmente acompanhados por trovoadas.


----------



## superstorm (15 Set 2015 às 19:29)

Por aqui ja houve um pouco de tudo, pelos relatos ha arvores caidas na circunvalacao, semafros apagados, dentro do isep um carro foi atingido por uma arvore de medio porte, a luz falhou por meros segundos.
Continua a chover e o vento faz as arvores baterem palmas com os ramos xD


----------



## gaviaoreal (15 Set 2015 às 19:34)

Atingi à momentos 100.8 mm.
Pelas 07.30 horas tinha somente registado 1.4 mm.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 19:34)

Esperava um evento pior a nivel de vento!Trovoadas devem chegar de madrugada é?


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Esperava um evento pior a nivel de vento!Trovoadas devem chegar de madrugada é?



Trovoadas, a ocorrerem, serão bem mais prováveis nas células que eventualmente se formem e produzam os aguaceiros característicos do ar frio pós frontal.


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 19:46)

No ISEP não tenho conhecimento de nenhuma queda de árvore. A luz piscou uma vez mas nem afetou o meu computador.


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 19:50)

O vento mantem se com rajadas fortíssimas  e a chuva continua a cair com intensidade


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 19:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Árvore de grande porte caiu no adro da Igreja Matriz de Margaride, em Felgueiras.
> Há inundações de casas e estradas com mais de 20 cm de água no concelho da Trofa, para além da queda de algumas árvores.
> 
> Entretanto por cá o *acumulado* subiu para os *124,2 mm*.
> ...


Aristocrata, só por curiosidade, qual o o record da tua estação a nível de precipitação num só dia? visto que já regista *126.5 mm !   *


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 20:15)

lserpa disse:


> a deslocação não será bem a que está desenhada, mas sim mais no sentido Litoral, interior.



Continuam os acumulados a crescer a um ritmo superior a 10 mm por hora precisamente na zona afectada por essa linha de células:








Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Esperava um evento pior a nivel de vento!Trovoadas devem chegar de madrugada é?



O vento ainda pode vir a soprar muito forte com a passagem da frente e até no pós-frontal. Mesmo assim já há muitos estragos e as previsões oficiais do IPMA estão a ser verificadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2015 às 20:17)

Thomar disse:


> Aristocrata, só por curiosidade, qual o o record da tua estação a nível de precipitação num só dia? visto que já regista *126.5 mm !*



O máximo registado foi a 14.12.2012 com *147,6 mm.
*
O acumulado vai em 127,5 mm.
Continua a chuva moderada, bem puxada pelo vento também moderado.


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 20:26)

Por cà o recorde já foi batido.
 Estranho os valores da estação da proteção civil. São bem mais baixos do que no ISEP.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2015 às 20:30)

Boas,

Dia bastante tempestuoso pelo Porto, mas mais nuns sítios do que noutros. Aqui pelo meu canto sudoeste da cidade, tem sido bem mais ameno do que, por exemplo, no Marquês ou no ISEP. Choveu bastante durante a manhã para depois abrandar consideravelmente durante a tarde. O próprio vento também não tem sido, felizmente, nada de muito anormal, apesar de se ter vindo a intensificar à medida que a chuva vai perdendo força. A meio da tarde começou a entrar bastante nevoeiro, que ainda se mantém.

A estação de Lordelo segue com um acumulado de 48,5 mm e a rajada mais forte foi de 42,6 km/h, ainda durante a manhã.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 20:41)

Vento a aumentar de velocidade!Acham que isto pode chegar para o douro galgar as margens?


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 21:05)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Vento a aumentar de velocidade!Acham que isto pode chegar para o douro galgar as margens?



Não, de forma alguma. Era preciso que as barragens enchessem e se abrissem os descarregadores. Não é com 100 a 150mm que isso acontece a seguir a uma seca como tivémos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 21:18)

Pela análise do Metoffice, duas horas atrás, não passou uma frente fria, terá sim criado nova ondulação e formado uma dupla frente ainda a chegar:







E continua a acumular, com menos intensidade na última hora de registo disponível (20h):


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 21:24)

Que brutalidade de aguaceiro!!!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2015 às 21:25)

Chove torrencialmente!

95mm acumulados  na Estação CP no Wundeground.
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGABR7#history


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 21:28)

Depois de uma altura de chuva mais fraca, volta a chover com grande intensidade


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 21:31)

Um video que fiz hoje de manhã  ( telemóvel ) na Avenida da Boavista, várias horas antes do pico da tempestade:


Entretanto a chuva continua a cair, e agora com bastante intensidade 

São muitas horas seguidas de chuva sem parar


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 21:31)

Por aqui está muito vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 21:39)

Bem este aguaceiro foi talvez o momento meteorológico mais intenso do dia. 

Incrível chuvada acompanhada de rajadas fortes. Ia tudo pelo ar aqui em Palmeira. Rapidamente se formou um rio aqui na estrada. Uma caixa de saneamento aqui à frente parecia um chafariz.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 21:42)

Podiamos fazer um ponto de situacao um pouco por todo o norte litoral agora...POr aqui chove de forma moderada,com rajadas cada vez mais fortes...Promete isto


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 21:42)

1000,0 hPa a descer


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 21:44)

Agora as células começam a ficar mais isoladas e com núcleos mais intensos.
Vem aí trovoada


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 21:45)

A Queda de andaime ao que se encontrava instalado na Rua Fialho de Almeida na freguesia de Ferreiros em Braga , provocou avultados prejuízos nomeadamente em viaturas que se encontravam no local estacionadas.
Ao que a TV DO MINHO conseguiu apurar  que a queda do andaime se ficou a dever essencialmente ao vento forte que se faz sentir nesta região bom como a falta de segurança do mesmo.
A PSP e os Bombeiros estiveram no local para apurar responsabilidades.
De destacar ainda que não houve feridos , só mesmo danos materiais.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 21:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora as células começam a ficar mais isoladas e com núcleos mais intensos.
> Vem aí trovoada


Dá para ter uma ideia de quando vamos ter a trovoada?


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 21:48)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


> A Queda de andaime ao que se encontrava instalado na Rua Fialho de Almeida na freguesia de Ferreiros em Braga , provocou avultados prejuízos nomeadamente em viaturas que se encontravam no local estacionadas.
> Ao que a TV DO MINHO conseguiu apurar  que a queda do andaime se ficou a dever essencialmente ao vento forte que se faz sentir nesta região bom como a falta de segurança do mesmo.
> A PSP e os Bombeiros estiveram no local para apurar responsabilidades.
> De destacar ainda que não houve feridos , só mesmo danos materiais.



Lá se foi o Porshe Carrera

@Inspectorventoinha temos de estar atentos ao radar e espreitar de vez em quando lá fora


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2015 às 21:48)

Já ronca por aqui!


----------



## paulo_rafael (15 Set 2015 às 21:52)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Podiamos fazer um ponto de situacao um pouco por todo o norte litoral agora...POr aqui chove de forma moderada,com rajadas cada vez mais fortes...Promete isto



Por aqui chove fraco mas tocada a bastante vento.

Por ai por campanha, o rio torto galgou os campos como de costume.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Por cá acumulou 70,8mm


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 22:00)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


> A Queda de andaime ao que se encontrava instalado na Rua Fialho de Almeida na freguesia de Ferreiros em Braga , provocou avultados prejuízos nomeadamente em viaturas que se encontravam no local estacionadas.
> Ao que a TV DO MINHO conseguiu apurar  que a queda do andaime se ficou a dever essencialmente ao vento forte que se faz sentir nesta região bom como a falta de segurança do mesmo.
> A PSP e os Bombeiros estiveram no local para apurar responsabilidades.
> De destacar ainda que não houve feridos , só mesmo danos materiais.




Hoje evitei preventivamente uns quantos andaimes, afinal não sou maluco


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2015 às 22:01)

Por vc dentro de casa não noto nada demais. Chuva de momento pouca e tocada a vento que se mantém forte.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Chove torrencialmente por cá. Todas as estações ao redor tem superado já os 100mm.

Desde que faço Nowcasting não me recordo de ter visto tantos acumulados em 24h00. E note-se que apenas começou a chover pelas 5h3o da manhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 22:08)

Que loucuraaaa!!!


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 22:12)

*104.6 mm* acumulados, continua a chover 

Fortes rajadas de vento fazem-se sentir.

Pressão em queda, 999.7 hpa.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 22:12)

Por aqui acalmou....


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Aqui também aparece http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime esse e muitos outros


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 22:15)

Muita chuva e vento novamente !


----------



## bmelo (15 Set 2015 às 22:18)

hoje veio cá tudo espreitar o tópico do litoral norte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Set 2015 às 22:19)

Boa noite Pessoal,

Destaque neste momento para rajadas de vento cada vez mais fortes, já metem mesmo respeito !!!!

A pressão está a baixar (998 hPa)

Estamos agora a levar com vento forte (o show promete nas próximas horas) !!!!

Bom Nowcasting.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 22:20)

QUE RAJADA AGORA!


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Gostava era de ter uma estação aqui em casa. 
Como moro numa das zonas mais altas da cidade do porto, noto perfeitamente o vento a aumentar novamente.


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2015 às 22:23)

O accuweather está a prever trovoada para as próximas horas. A ver vamos.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 22:26)

Durante a manha ainda vamos ter tempo de chuva?


----------



## Névoa (15 Set 2015 às 22:27)

À tatde ainda apanhei uma valente molha ao querer revisitar o Largo da Lapa, mas depois, lá pelas 20:00, consegui voltar para casa de metro e sem complicações algumas. 
Só aqui na estação de metro da Sra, da Hora notei que aquela passagem subterrânea estava interditada, com veículos da protecção civil etc. Na ida, também notei a presença da Protecção Civil na Arca D'água. E o trânsito estava muito mau na ida, também.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 22:29)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


> A Queda de andaime ao que se encontrava instalado na Rua Fialho de Almeida na freguesia de Ferreiros em Braga , provocou avultados prejuízos nomeadamente em viaturas que se encontravam no local estacionadas.
> Ao que a TV DO MINHO conseguiu apurar  que a queda do andaime se ficou a dever essencialmente ao vento forte que se faz sentir nesta região bom como a falta de segurança do mesmo.
> A PSP e os Bombeiros estiveram no local para apurar responsabilidades.
> De destacar ainda que não houve feridos , só mesmo danos materiais.



Para cair assim, inteirinho, vê-se mesmo que não estava seguro à fachada em ponto algum. Nem era preciso muito vento.


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2015 às 22:29)

Boa noite, parece que foi realmente um dia tempestuoso a avaliar pelos comentários dos colegas, depois de tanto tempo sem cair uma gota de água do Céu estas imagens de ribeiras já a transbordar tão cedo este ano são impressionantes. Seria óptimo se a partir daqui ela fosse generalizada mas teremos de aguardar mais um pouco ainda.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 22:32)

Amigos como está o caudal do Rio Douro?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 22:35)

Há pouco veio outra chuvada puxada a vento. Estava debaixo do alpendre e mesmo assim levei com a chuva toda nas pernas. Era praticamente horizontal.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 22:38)

Actualização dos acumulados até às 21 horas. O evento é excepcional especialmente pelos acumulados no interior, mais do que no litoral. Passam-se muitos invernos em que não se regista acumulados diários tão volumosos e generalizados  como estes. E isto está a ocorrer em época de verão. Ainda vai caír muita água e no seu conjunto isto pode ser inédito para Setembro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 22:46)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Durante a manha ainda vamos ter tempo de chuva?



Aguaceiros, talvez trovoadas.



Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Amigos como está o caudal do Rio Douro?



O Douro tem o curso muito controlado por várias barragens, não há preocupações por aí.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 22:50)

79,2 mm até às 21H por aqui, faltando ainda acrescentar a chuva que caiu na última hora. Gostava de chegar aos 100 mm. Vamos ver. 


Continua o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade. Parece que vem mais chuva a SO.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 22:52)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Já ronca por aqui!





cstools.net disse:


> Também ouvi um estrondo mas fiquei na dúvida, aqui no site dos flash's nada assinala.
> 
> Está calor para a noite passada 19Cº
> Chove moderado com vento à mistura.
> ...





cookie disse:


> Aqui também aparece http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime esse e muitos outros





cookie disse:


> O accuweather está a prever trovoada para as próximas horas. A ver vamos.



Estreia:





Não registada pelo IPMA.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 22:55)

StormRic disse:


> Estreia:


Mas já acabou...
Só deu uma descarga e morreu logo


----------



## meteoamador (15 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Boas noites

Por estes lados continua a chuva miudinha que se fez sentir durante todo dia, já acumulou 60 mm, o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.

Já fazia falta esta animação aqui ao forum 

tatual 17.9ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 22:58)

A atmosfera está pujante.






Reparem nestas células e na velocidade com que se deslocam. Por onde passarem vão ser autênticos vendavais.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 23:03)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Amigos como está o caudal do Rio Douro?



Cheias no Douro só la para janeiro e se chover muito  no Alto Douro e Meseta espanhola .


----------



## cookie (15 Set 2015 às 23:08)

O marido foi passear as cadelas e notou um agravamento do vento... A pérgula do vizinho já quis levantar vôo... Espero não ter uns vidros partidos... Já não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2015 às 23:09)

Boas,

Como estão os valores de rajadas maximas?
Alguém pode avançar  com esses dados?

Obrigado.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Parou há 15 minutos por aqui pela primeira vez desde as 5h30 da manhã.

Já estou com saudades dela!

Venham mais células!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Mais irregular mas há estações do interior que continuam a surpreender. Uma única destas horas todas valeu em certos casos pelo verão inteiro (desde Maio):


----------



## meteoamador (15 Set 2015 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Estreia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nem pelo MetoGalaicia!


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 23:13)

Por aqui , o vento continua a soprar bem , mas , para já , um pouco menos que durante o dia . Para já , acho que ainda não ha grandes vestígios da frente fria .
A chuva e que não para , já chove ininterruptamente a 20 horas ! ! !


----------



## le2011 (15 Set 2015 às 23:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A atmosfera está pujante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entao vem mais molha?


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 23:13)

Vendo o radar parere aproximar-se qualquer coisa vindo de sudoeste


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Clarão a WSW


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 23:16)

meteoamador disse:


> Nem pelo MetoGalaicia!


O blitzortung registou e há pessoas que ouviram


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 23:18)

PRONTO a ver se o snifa tira algumas fotos de jeito para variar ehehehhe


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 23:18)

le2011 disse:


> Entao vem mais molha?



Vem, e desta vez vez pode haver direito a flashs.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vem, e desta vez vez pode haver direito a flashs.


Flashs? Estou a espera deles!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Snifa disse:


> Clarão a WSW


O blitzortung não registou nada. Talvez tenha sido um poste de electricidade, não?


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 23:27)

Outro bastante difuso, mais a Oeste, pelo radar há células em formação:


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Um poste de electricidade no mar????


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2015 às 23:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> O blitzortung não registou nada. Talvez tenha sido um poste de electricidade, não?



Não, foi mesmo clarão distante sobre o mar, inclusive iluminou a nuvem por dentro


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 23:32)

Snifa disse:


> Não, foi mesmo clarão distante sobre o mar, inclusive iluminou a nuvem por dentro


Curioso, porque não há registo em lado nenhum


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (15 Set 2015 às 23:33)

Rajadas a aumentarem de intensidade!!


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 23:34)

Agora não chove mas o vento é de meter respeito, ouve se bem as rajadas dentro de casa.
Não deve demorar muito a voltar a chover e a ver vamos a que mais


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 23:37)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Rajadas a aumentarem de intensidade!!



Confirmo , rajada de *71km/h* agora mesmo.

Aproximam-se da costa boas células


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 23:39)




----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 23:46)

Começa chover puxada a vento


----------



## HélderCosta (15 Set 2015 às 23:46)

Chove bastante e o vento notasse claramente a aumentar a intensidade


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 23:46)

As frentes(s) continuam difíceis de localizar no satélite. O radar é  mais eloquente.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 23:46)

Chuva Forte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2015 às 23:48)

*BRAGA: VENTO DERRUBA ANDAIME GIGANTE QUE ATINGE VÁRIOS CARROS*
*A queda ocorreu na Quinta dos Apóstolos em Ferreiros. O andaime atingiu o prédio em frente.*
_


 2_
_Fotografia cedida por "MnE" de Braga.



O mau tempo causou ao final desta noite de terça-feira, dia 15, na zona Oeste da cidade de Braga, a queda de uma estrutura gigante de andaimes que serviam a obra de restauro de um prédio de seis andares. Ao que foi possível apurar no local, ninguém foi atingido, mas há elevados danos materiais.

A Polícia de Segurança Pública de Braga, assim como o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Braga, foram alertados, ao final da noite, para a queda de um andaime na freguesia urbana de Ferreiros. Também os Bombeiros de Braga e a Proteção Civil da Câmara Municipal acorreram ao local.
_
*Andaime servia prédio de seis andares*
_Com mais de 55 metros de altura e 20 de comprimento, a estrutura servia as obras de restauro de um prédio com seis andares, na Rua Doutor Fialho de Almeida. “Ouvi um estrondo e vim ver à janela. Estava tudo no chão”, indica José Sequeira, morador na rua onde tudo aconteceu.

A situação preocupou logo os moradores, pois não havia a certeza se havia gente debaixo da estrutura. “Acabámos por confirmar que ninguém foi atingido”, indicou fonte da Polícia de Segurança Pública de Braga.
_
*Vários carros atingidos*
_No entanto, e numa primeira contabilidade, eram visíveis seis veículos estacionados no local debaixo da estrutura derrubada pelo vento. A rua ficou mesmo cortada ao trânsito, até porque, na queda, o andaime atingiu o prédio em frente.

“Isto foi um susto enorme, mas nada que não houvesse a suspeita de que viesse acontecer. Até porque o vento é muito forte. Não estou a colocar em causa a segurança, pois tudo me parece certo com a empresa da obra. O vento é que está demais”, indicou Rosa Dias, também moradora na rua.

A Polícia de Segurança Pública, às 22:30 horas, ainda procedia a diligências no local, assim como os donos da obra que montaram os andaimes. “Nunca imaginei isto”, disse um empregado da empresa responsável pelos andaimes.
_
*Inundações também em Ferreiros*
_Não muito longe daquele local, a menos de um quilómetro, numa rua junto ao complexo industrial da Delphi e Bosh, alguns carros estacionados ficaram submersos pela água da chuva. Esta situação, e naquela rua, é muito frequente sempre que chove de forma mais intensa. O Minho tem vindo a ser atingido por várias situações de mau tempo desde o início de 2015._

http://pt.blastingnews.com/braga/20...igante-que-atinge-varios-carros-00560945.html


----------



## smpereira (15 Set 2015 às 23:49)

Volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## Spak (15 Set 2015 às 23:49)

Chuva e vento forte aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Já chove bem outra vez.

A Estação CP marca agora 101,0 mm.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Grande enxurro neste momento. A célula entrou aqui em cheio.

Provavelmente o maior rain rate do dia!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 23:51)

Boa refelectividade que entrou pela Póvoa e seguem-se mais. Interessante a limitação em altitude (< 8 Km):


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2015 às 23:52)

A chuva bate com toda a força na janela , rajada de* 80,5Km/h* .

Pressão a descer , *997,9hPa* agora.


----------



## gajomau (15 Set 2015 às 23:53)

eu estou a começar a ver umas convexoes


StormRic disse:


> Boa refelectividade que entrou pela Póvoa e seguem-se mais. Interessante a limitação em altitude (< 8 Km):




confirmo  foi intenso mas curto... a célula desloca-se muito rápido


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 23:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Grande enxurro neste momento. A célula entrou aqui em cheio.
> 
> Provavelmente o maior rain rate do dia!



Sem dúvida:


----------



## le2011 (15 Set 2015 às 23:54)

Inspectorventoinha disse:


> Rajadas a aumentarem de intensidade!!





Joaopaulo disse:


> Confirmo , rajada de *71km/h* agora mesmo.
> 
> Aproximam-se da costa boas células


Eu sou amador, quanto mais escuro mais carregado? Sou tuga a viver em frança e acompanho maus tempos...aqui pela minha zona, chove mas nao tanto,


----------



## stormiday (15 Set 2015 às 23:55)

Boas. 
Por aqui, e como sempre, ficámos a ver a procissão passar. Claro que choveu bem mas ficou muito aquém daquilo que por sí li. 

Sigo com 30.6mm, rajada máxima de 62.3 km\h e uma temperatura de 20.6°.

Para já apenas se houve o vento. A chuva essa parou entretanto.


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Chuvada acompanhada por fortes rajadas


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 00:01)

le2011 disse:


> Eu sou amador, quanto mais escuro mais carregado? Sou tuga a viver em frança e acompanho maus tempos...aqui pela minha zona, chove mas nao tanto,



A escala de cores corresponde a estes valores da intensidade da precipitação:






Nesta altura um bom aglomerado de células na área de Braga/Guimarães:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 00:02)

As células enfraquecem quando entram em terra...


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2015 às 00:06)

Chuva acompanhada por rajadas de vento forte na Prelada, Porto.


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (16 Set 2015 às 00:07)

Ta a dar-lhe forte agora


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Verdadeiro temporal que vai lá fora mais uma vez,  chuva completamente na horizontal


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> As células enfraquecem quando entram em terra...



na ultima actualização do radar notei foi ganho de força


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Na Invicta, o temporal "acordou"... Chove bem!!! E bastante vento!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2015 às 00:11)

Chuva intensa desde há alguns minutos!


----------



## james (16 Set 2015 às 00:12)

Chove torrencialmente !


----------



## SLM (16 Set 2015 às 00:12)

Pessoal, alguém confirma trovoada nas terras à volta de Fafe?


----------



## HélderCosta (16 Set 2015 às 00:12)

Chove cada vez com mais intensidade aqui! Qual o melhor site que aconselham para ver as rajadas?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 00:14)

david 6 disse:


> na ultima actualização do radar notei foi ganho de força


Quando as células estavam no mar, havia ecos vermelhos, mas agora que entraram em terra mal há ecos laranjas


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2015 às 00:14)

Impressionante! Quanto tudo parecia mais calmo, eis que chove torrencialmente (Prelada, Porto)


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2015 às 00:17)

Por aqui também chove com intensidade acompanhada pelo vento forte.


----------



## jcboliveira (16 Set 2015 às 00:22)

O isep fechou o dia com 112.78 o setembro passou de repente para o mês mais chuvoso do ano.
 O novo dia já está com uns valores interessantes.

Nestas alturas gostava era  de conseguir colocar aqueles ponteiros mesmo em tempo real.


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 00:23)

SLM disse:


> Pessoal, alguém confirma trovoada nas terras à volta de Fafe?


Sim, confirmam-se algumas descargas eléctricas.
http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1


----------



## SLM (16 Set 2015 às 00:25)

Candy disse:


> Sim, confirmam-se algumas descargas eléctricas.
> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1



Obrigada. Assim posso preparar o cão


----------



## le2011 (16 Set 2015 às 00:26)

Alguem site para acompanhar velocidade vento? Rajadas


----------



## jcboliveira (16 Set 2015 às 00:26)

Tive um pico momentâneo de rain rate  122 mas deve ter sido erro induzido por uma rajada.


----------



## quimdabrita (16 Set 2015 às 00:27)

Chuva e rajadas de vento fortes na Maia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2015 às 00:28)

Volta a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2015 às 00:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quando as células estavam no mar, havia ecos vermelhos, mas agora que entraram em terra mal há ecos laranjas



sim mas ha des de reparar que quando se chegou junto à costa enfraqueceu e depois no fim de entrar em terra ganhou mais força (apesar de não ganhar ecos vermelhos)


----------



## jcboliveira (16 Set 2015 às 00:28)

le2011 disse:


> Alguem site para acompanhar velocidade vento? Rajadas



Meteo.isep.ipp.pt
ou no telemóvel
m.meteo.isep.ipp.pt
O ponto vermelho é a rajada máxima do dia
Verde escuro rajada máxima nos 10 min
Verde claro média nos 10 min


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2015 às 00:32)

Alguem me sabe dizer do que é feito da estação meteo de fanzeres?  morreu?
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2#history

Edit: o vento assobia de uma maneira assustadora por estas bandas... a chuva abrandou um pouco por agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 00:33)

cstools.net disse:


> Já se nota o tempo mais severo para estas bandas.




Ventania impressionante por aqui , rajada de *88,5km/h *


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (16 Set 2015 às 00:36)

Ta a ficar perigoso isto!Dejavu da manha de hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 00:36)

david 6 disse:


> sim mas ha des de reparar que quando se chegou junto à costa enfraqueceu e depois no fim de entrar em terra ganhou mais força (apesar de não ganhar ecos vermelhos)


Yup é verdade! Tens razão  
Talvez os ventos não deixem que as células evoluam verticalmente


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2015 às 00:38)

Rajadas bem fortes. Que inicio de dia


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 00:38)

Rajada de *93,3Km/h* 

Vento sopra a *50,8Km/h* de SSW


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2015 às 00:39)

Parece-me que o vento está mais forte do que nunca


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2015 às 00:39)

Boa madrugada...

Chove copiosamente agora. Este é o período de chuva mais forte das últimas 24h. Recomeçou a chover sensivelmente logo após as 00h.
O *acumulado de ontem* ficou nos *140,2 mm (*2º mais alto desde que tenho a estação*)*
O de hoje já é de *10,4 mm*.
O vento sopra com rajadas acima dos 40 km\h de SSO.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Set 2015 às 00:41)

Boa noite, o vento já mete respeito por Aveiro após a passagem dos aguaceiros. Observo um algeroz de um prédio de 5 andares, com mais de 2m de comprimento, solto, quase a cair, esperemos que ninguém passe por lá....


----------



## james (16 Set 2015 às 00:41)

Continua a chuva e o vento com grande intensidade !


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 00:43)

Descargas até há 5 minutos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2015 às 00:45)

A célula que passou a sul daqui há cerca de uma hora brindou algumas zonas com trovoada a norte de Vila Real. Na Galiza também vão surgindo algumas descargas. A oeste da nossa costa é que está difícil. 


Depois de uns minutos a chover forte, mais calmo neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 00:46)

Frente mal organizada, pouco visível no satélite:


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2015 às 00:46)

Já estou nos Açores são e salvo.
Ligeira turbulência na descolagem mas nada de grave como eu estava a pensar!

Pessoal, aguentem-se boa sorte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2015 às 00:50)

cstools.net disse:


> Dia quase parecido ao de 04 de Janeiro 2014 mas ainda falta mais um pouco de intensidade na chuva



Esse evento em termos convectivos não teve comparação com este. Nessa noite estávamos a ser bombardeados por células com topos a rondar os 16 kms, possíveis supercélulas como a que passou no Porto. 

Hoje são células fraquitas pelo menos para já.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 00:51)

Distribuição dos ecos mais fortes algo caótica:







Última DEA ocorreu há vinte minutos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 00:51)

dj_teko disse:


> Parece-me que o vento está mais forte do que nunca



Verdade ! Está mais intenso do que a tarde de ontem , sopra a *55,7km/h*
Chuva puxada a vento


----------



## le2011 (16 Set 2015 às 00:52)

Desculpem meter aqui post, segundo o accuweather da trovoada na minha zona, lool mas eu nem a oiço, esta e 8°C realfeed 
A minha vila e evron, axo que vai apanhar com resto da galiza,


----------



## JPNunes (16 Set 2015 às 00:53)

Muita ventania e chuva persistente.
Oliv. Azeméis. Afinal o vento apareceu.


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2015 às 00:57)

Internet já era, algo aconteceu  com esta ventania


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 01:01)

le2011 disse:


> Desculpem meter aqui post, segundo o accuweather da trovoada na minha zona, lool mas eu nem a oiço, esta e 8°C realfeed
> A minha vila e evron, axo que vai apanhar com resto da galiza,



Não têm mesmo ocorrido descargas, a última foi há meia hora.

O centro depressionário começa a enrolar a nebulosidade, a noroeste da Galiza:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2015 às 01:02)

Rajadas medonhas agora!


----------



## james (16 Set 2015 às 01:03)

Mas que tempestade !

Muita chuva puxada por rajadas de vento fortíssimas !


----------



## GabKoost (16 Set 2015 às 01:03)

Bem..  Das 23h44 até à  pouco,  deu-se o momento mais intenso deste evento. 

Chuva intensa e vento forte sem parar. 

Andei de carro numa estrada de montanha sem luz.  Foi mais uma aventura! 

Finalmente o IP A acertou no alerta até as 2...


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (16 Set 2015 às 01:12)

Tudo calmo por aqui


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (16 Set 2015 às 01:19)

...e voltam as rajadas...houve uma pausa de 10minutos,15 talvez e voltaram


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 01:20)

StormRic disse:


> Frente mal organizada, pouco visível no satélite:


Seria mais ou menos assim 





Isto olhando para as cartas das 00h UTC


----------



## martinus (16 Set 2015 às 01:21)

Estamos na fase do vento, mete um certo respeito. Estou num quarto andar junto de uma janela virada a noroeste e com o horizonte todo aberto, a persiana bem corrida. O prédio faz barreira ao vento que sobe do vale do Cávado. Nestes dias as portas interiores não podem ficar fechadas de noite porque abanam nos trinques e fazem barulho.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 01:26)

Se tiverem as estações a reiniciar às 0h legais (23:00 utc), estes são os totais de hoje e resumo do mês:






Sublinhe-se que apesar desta chuva toda, a maior máxima horária foi apenas de 18 mm/h, valor relativamente modesto, nunca excedeu desse ponto de vista o aviso amarelo. Excedeu, claro, quanto aos acumulados em 6 horas. Uma estação enquadra-se no vermelho e muitas outras no laranja, algumas perto do vermelho também. Mais notáveis são os acumulados em 12 horas e até em 24horas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 01:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Isto olhando para as cartas das 00h UTC



Embora seja uma carta de previsão a 12 horas. É que na análise das 18 horas havia duas frentes frias, por isso acho que entrou uma associada às últimas células e ainda vem outra, um pouco atrás talvez da posição onde puseste a indicação, mas estou em dúvida.


----------



## cookie (16 Set 2015 às 02:35)

Segue o vento. Chuva não me parece.


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2015 às 03:03)

O vento já se mostrou de novo..
Sigo pelo isep:
Ultima rajada de vento à +/- 5min 35kmh


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

que grande evento este, ontem o acumulado ficou nos *106.4 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *14.2 mm* até ao momento.

Madrugada de aguaceiros por vezes fortes 

16.3ºc actuais , pressão 998.4 hpa ( a subir ) Vento WSW: 27 Km/h

Setembro segue com *133.6 mm* acumulados 

De referir que os modelos estiveram bastante bem a prever este evento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 06:53)

Das 4h às 5h não há registo de precipitação na maior parte das estações do Minho.

Enquanto não se actualiza os totais, eis alguns valores globais até às 5h interessantes, em mm:

171,5 Cabril
141,5 Luzim
124,4 Cabeceiras de Basto
121,6 Viseu (aeródromo)
120,0 Arouca
111,2 Montalegre
103,1 Ponte de Lima
102,2 Pedras Rubras
  99,3 S. Gens
  98,0 Vinhais e Vila Real (cidade)
  96,3 Braga
  95,3 V.N. Cerveira
  93,1 Lamas de Mouro

A maior parte das estações do norte e várias do centro teve chuva durante 24 horas consecutivas.

Máximas horárias de *19,4 mm* em Viseu (aeródromo), das 2 às 3h, e *18,0 mm* em Cabril das 13 às 14h.
Máximo acumulado em 6 horas, Cabril com* 78,4 mm* das 12 às 18h.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 08:18)

Efeitos da passagem da tempestade Henri , duas fotos que fiz hoje de manhã numa rua do Porto (telemóvel )

Pela Cidade há vários exemplos destes, arvores cortadas pela força do vento como se fossem palitos :


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 08:40)

Acumulados até às 7h nesta mensagem.


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2015 às 08:42)

Ontem, na Lapa, curiosamente, não vi grandes estragos, ao contrário de 2013 quando tive de mudar-me de lá com medo que o céu caísse sobre a minha cabeça (ou o tecto).
Mas hoje o cenário ė bem diferente, com algum sol a brilhar num céu ainda bastante nublado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2015 às 08:49)

Bom aguaceiro puxado a vento caiu há minutos.


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2015 às 09:14)

Foi só falar e o céu fechou completamente. Ainda não chove, mas estou a ponderar em fechar de novo as janelas.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Set 2015 às 09:21)

Uma manhã bem mais calma por Braga depois da tempestade de chuva de ontem, *notável para a altura do ano em que estamos*. Pela cidade muitas folhas e pequenos ramos partidos, um ou outro ramo de maior porte quebrado, e ontem vi uma árvore de médio porte tombada.

Estamos perante um «El Niño» dos mais fortes das últimas décadas, pelo que espero mais eventos severos nos próximos meses, sejam chuvas torrenciais, frios severos ou a continuação de períodos de seca prolongados. Tem sido assim noutros eventos passados, este não será exceção, o aquecimento das águas do Pacífico oriental acaba por alterar a circulação global da atmosfera, que tem implicações nos padrões meteorológicos a nível mundial.


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 09:34)

E depois da tempestade vem a bonança , muito sol e o vento nem se compara,  mais parecido com setembro


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2015 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Desde as 00h registo 27.7mm,  já não estava à espera de tanto 
A rajada max. de hoje 56.3km/h.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Set 2015 às 10:03)

Bom dia,
Forte aguaceiro a cair agora


----------



## dj_teko (16 Set 2015 às 10:12)

Vê-se umas boas células a entrar em terra


----------



## manchester (16 Set 2015 às 10:20)

Bom dia a todos,

aguaceiro diluviano por Matosinhos neste momento...podem verificar isso mesmo aqui, visibilidade muito reduzida

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 10:24)

Grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## Cadito (16 Set 2015 às 10:28)

Um autêntico dilúvio! Chuva muito forte.


----------



## cookie (16 Set 2015 às 10:34)

Por vc amanheceu com uma aberta e ainda bastante vento. Pelas 9:00 um aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de muito vento.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 10:34)

Grande carga de água o acumulado subiu para *16.8 mm *


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 10:44)

Grande chuvada agora,  acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 10:45)

Rajadas de vento fortes com chuva neste momento.

1001,1 hPa a subir


----------



## guimeixen (16 Set 2015 às 10:58)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## jonas (16 Set 2015 às 11:00)

Chove a potes aqui!


----------



## Spak (16 Set 2015 às 11:04)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> De referir que os modelos estiveram bastante bem a prever este evento.



Pode dizer-se que o alerta vermelho justificou-se?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2015 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Apanhado da página inicial do JN:
"*Mau tempo no distrito do Porto causou queda de 23 árvores e oito inundações*
A chuva e o vento forte provocaram no início da madrugada desta quarta-feira quedas de 23 árvores, algumas de grande porte, inundações e quedas de pequenas estruturas edificadas. Noite e madrugada de muito trabalho para os bombeiros, mas não há vítimas a registar.

Desabamento terras corta estrada nacional em Arcos de Valdevez
Quatro barras fechadas e três condicionadas devido à agitação marítima forte
Vento derruba iluminações das Feiras Novas de Ponte de Lima
Mau tempo "fecha" recinto da Feira do Livro, no Porto"
O início da madrugada foi marcado pelos aguaceiros fortes e pelo vento também a soprar forte com rajadas (suponho que nalguns locais do concelho possam haver estragos).
A partir das 5h parou a chuva, regressando pelas 10.30h num  relativamente curto mas intenso aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas fortes.
O *acumulado de hoje* está nos *26,4 mm*. O* total do evento* perfaz os *166,6 mm*. Nada mau! 

Reparei que a 2ª estação do IPMA com o valor mais alto (logo após a estação de Cabril), foi aquela que eu regularmente faço a manutenção: Luzim-Penafiel. Às 5h o acumulado total do evento ia nos 141,5 mm (ver aqui o apanhado que o StormRic fez).

Muito bom evento este, com bons acumulados no norte e mesmo no centro do país (esperemos por outros em que o sul tenha a tão desejada chuva)

Curiosiodade: a página da minha estação no Weather Underground está neste momento com: _*PWS viewed 3326 times since Setembro 1, 2015*. _3300 visitas é o record...e ainda não é final do mês.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2015 às 11:21)

Spak disse:


> Pode dizer-se que o alerta vermelho justificou-se?



Justificou-se plenamente!


----------



## Inspectorventoinha (16 Set 2015 às 11:27)

Ta previsto algo do genero nos proximos tempos?


----------



## Iceberg (16 Set 2015 às 11:31)

Os modelos previram bem esta situação, o alerta vermelho justificou-se plenamente, assistimos a um notável evento de chuva, pouco habitual nesta época do ano, que propiciou uma bela rega aos campos tão necessitados, não existiram danos consideráveis nem vítimas humanas, e o forum fez um ótimo acompanhamento desta jornada. Em resumo, um bom momento meteorológico!


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Poucas nuvens no céu, vento fraco, a tempestade já passou...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 14:03)

Resumo dos acumulados de ontem ( Dia15 até 1h de hoje ) nas estações do *Wunderground* e também o mapa da rede *IPMA*:






Penso que alguns valores não são os corretos... o vento fez das suas!


----------



## cookie (16 Set 2015 às 14:18)

A única foto que consegui tirar ontem onde apenas se vê a maré mais cheia que o normal


----------



## james (16 Set 2015 às 15:00)

Boa tarde ,

Apos a tempestade de ontem e de hoje ( ainda caiu um forte aguaceiro a meio da manha e o vento ainda soprou forte ate a pouco ) , apareceram algumas abertas , mas o céu esta a ficar mais carregado novamente e o vento a soprar um pouco outra vez . Se calhar , vamos ter mais chuva para mais logo .


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 15:17)

O céu volta a encobrir e algo escuro para o lado do mar


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 15:33)

Volta a chover com intensidade, chuva forte  como de repente ela cai


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 15:42)

Aqui está a origem desta chuva, uma pequena célula no seu deslocamento para este a passar e a descarregar bem aqui


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2015 às 16:58)

A instabilidade vai persistir nas regiões do norte até amanhã à tarde. No airmass é possível observar a aproximação de uma massa de ar mais fria e instável, pelo que os aguaceiros, e possibilidade de trovoadas, irão manter-se no litoral norte nas próximas 24 horas.

No GFS destaca-se claramente a passagem de um núcleo de ar muito frio (- 24 ºC aos 500 hPa) pela região norte, a partir das 18h00UTC, o que permitirá a continuação da instabilidade atmosférica, traduzida pelo desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva e a possibilidade de ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas, especialmente junto ao litoral.

Imagem do Sat24 às 17h20, observando-se já formações bem desenvolvidas sobre o Atlântico, correspondente à zona onde se localiza o núcleo de ar frio em altitude e que se encontra em deslocamento para leste:






Nas imagens de radar (reflectividade) do IPMA pode-se constactar o desenvolvimento vertical destas células em formação ao largo da costa.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 17:22)

Célula com muita chuva a oeste de Espinho.
Belas torres ao longe


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 17:33)

Novas células a entrar junto a costa


----------



## qwerl (16 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Boas
Apesar de seguir o fórum há algum tempo, cá inicio a minha participação!
Depois do episódio de ontem, o dia amanheceu com alguma nebulosidade e algum vento. Durante o dia têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados (o último foi há minutos) e neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.
A estação mais perto daqui, a de Ovar, segue com um acumulado de 8,4 mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 19:23)

Boas,

lindíssimo arco-íris (duplo) há momentos para Leste, após uma chuvada. 

Foto que fiz na altura aqui de minha casa:






De momento *18.8 mm* acumulados, há nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical em aproximação de Oeste com belas torres


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 19:24)

Boas,
Que chuvada há pouco passou por aqui!

Intensidade da chuva foi aos *81,2mm/hr
*
Radar do momento :





A temperatura desceu bastante com a passagem da célula , sigo com *13,5ºC* e *92% *de Humidade.



Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz na altura aqui de minha casa:



Lindo   Foi com uma objectiva de 10mm ?


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Obrigado *João Paulo*. 

Usei a Canon  EF 17-40 mm L, a 17 mm ( na Canon Eos 6d esta objectiva  transforma-se numa super grande angular )


----------



## superstorm (16 Set 2015 às 19:44)

Boas , e depois de uma tarde com algumas abertas, temos de volta a nossa amiga chuva. 
Snifa belissima foto que ai tens


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2015 às 20:09)

Bom final de dia.

Da parte da tarde tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos, tendo o sol brilhado por momentos.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, mas tendendo a acalmar.
O acumulado de hoje está nos 28,4 mm.

O GFS prevê aguaceiros pela madrugada e com melhoria pela manhã.
pelas imagens de satélite parece mesmo que será isso que vai acontecer.
O WRF também nos dá precipitação para a madrugada com melhoria gradual.
Não será de contar com grande precipitação, salvo situações isoladas.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2015 às 20:22)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> lindíssimo arco-íris (duplo) há momentos para Leste, após uma chuvada.
> 
> ...


UAU!  Belíssimo!!! 

Aqui por estes lados céu muito nublado durante grande parte do dia e com um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte. Grandes células a Este por volta das 20h00, com rápida formação e dissipação de bigorna.
8 mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje. 15,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Set 2015 às 20:23)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> lindíssimo arco-íris (duplo) há momentos para Leste, após uma chuvada.



@Snifa, no sitio certo à hora certa  Excelente foto


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 20:23)

Snifa disse:


> Usei a Canon EF 17-40 mm L, a 17 mm ( na Canon Eos 6d esta objectiva transforma-se numa super grande angular )



 magnífica foto! Grande final para um evento histórico, hoje houve boas condições para arco-íris mas é preciso estar bem preparado no sítio certo e no momento certo! 

Ultimos acumulados até às 18 horas. Total de ontem na primeira coluna; de hoje, na segunda; acumulados horários de hoje nas seguintes; total do evento e resumo do mês até hoje às 17:00 utc.






Cabril estreou os *200 mm* no mês!


----------



## Estação SP (16 Set 2015 às 20:45)

já se ouve ela a roncar vamos ver o que vai cair 

Acumulado até ao momento de *10,9mm*

Rajada máxima durante a madrugada de* 67km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 20:47)

Relâmpago há pouco para SSW


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2015 às 20:58)

Tal como tinha previsto, o tempo complica-se agora em alguns locais do litoral... Uma célula que se desenvolveu rapidamente nos últimos momentos aproxima-se do litoral entre a Póvoa de Varzim e o Porto e mais a sul outra célula que chega agora ao litoral na região de Aveiro.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2015 às 21:11)

Chove intensamente e ouvi um trovão .
Sigo com 32,4mm


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 21:16)

Esta passou quase despercebida, mas acertou em cheio no pluviómetro de Pedras Rubras:


----------



## manchester (16 Set 2015 às 21:26)

Esta é fresquinha...moro ao pé do Maiashopping cheguei agora a casa estava a sair do carro e deparo-me com 1 bomba....relâmpago logo seguido do barulho mesmo aqui...só tive tempo de dizer "que p..." e também alguns pingos de chuva grossos️


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 21:31)

Vai ser uma noite de trovoada. É pena é a aragem fria, ainda congelo de estar tanto tempo à janela.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 21:36)

Últimas descargas registadas pelo Blitz, parece que está a falhar algumas:


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 21:36)

Oiço vários trovões, da célula a Este de Espinho.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 21:39)

manchester disse:


> Esta é fresquinha...moro ao pé do Maiashopping cheguei agora a casa estava a sair do carro e deparo-me com 1 bomba....relâmpago logo seguido do barulho mesmo aqui...só tive tempo de dizer "que p..." e também alguns pingos de chuva grossos️




Apanhaste com esta "bomba" quase em cima:






caíu a menos de 2 Km, talvez 4 segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão mas pode ter sido menos se a descarga seguiu um trajecto oblíquo.

Eco de radar na altura da descarga:


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 22:00)

Descarga da célula do aglomerado de Aveiro, uma hora atrás. Sobre o ponto de impacto tinha passado menos de três minutos antes uma torre de eco quase vermelho:


----------



## quimdabrita (16 Set 2015 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Apanhaste com esta "bomba" quase em cima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso foi tirado de que site?


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 22:01)

quimdabrita disse:


> Isso foi tirado de que site?



Do IPMA:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2015 às 22:07)

Algumas fotos das células a Este do Porto pelas 20h00:



Storm clouds. Porto, 16-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 16-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 16-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2015 às 22:16)

qwerl disse:


> Boas
> Apesar de seguir o fórum há algum tempo, cá inicio a minha participação!
> Depois do episódio de ontem, o dia amanheceu com alguma nebulosidade e algum vento. Durante o dia têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados (o último foi há minutos) e neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.
> A estação mais perto daqui, a de Ovar, segue com um acumulado de 8,4 mm



Bem-vindo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Boa noite,


por cá praticamente não choveu esta tarde.


As células andaram grande parte da tarde a desfilar a norte. Acumulados 14,2 mm. 


As condições estão boas para do nada termos uma célula em cima de nós a rugir. Porém têm quase todas vida curta.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 22:21)

Célula a chegar a Aveiro tem uma torre bem desenvolvida:


----------



## manchester (16 Set 2015 às 22:49)

StormRic disse:


> Apanhaste com esta "bomba" quase em cima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi isso mesmo, foram 2/3 segundos entre o relâmpago e a "bomba"...foi tudo apanhado de surpresa porque nunca vi tanta gente nas janelas ao mesmo tempo a tentar perceber o que se passava.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 23:13)

manchester disse:


> Foi isso mesmo, foram 2/3 segundos entre o relâmpago e a "bomba"...foi tudo apanhado de surpresa porque nunca vi tanta gente nas janelas ao mesmo tempo a tentar perceber o que se passava.



É que foi potente e sem aviso, não terá havido outras descargas precursoras, um belo susto. Reparei que caíu mesmo junto à estrada, para quem ia a passar foi o susto da sua vida!

Neste momento a célula que se aproximava de Aveiro reforçou o eco de radar depois de ter enfraquecido anteriormente. Passará a sul de Ílhavo e dirge-se para Oliveira do Bairro e talvez Anadia.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 23:23)

Hoje na Praia da Aguda, Vila Nova de Gaia.






Fonte: Wildsurf
Website: https://www.facebook.com/wildsurf.pt?fref=photo


----------



## smpereira (16 Set 2015 às 23:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje na Praia da Aguda, Vila Nova de Gaia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu que costumo ver isso tão calminho, excelente foto


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 23:37)

Ontem em Esmoriz (Ovar).

Os canais pluviais não suportaram a força do aumento do caudal provocado pela chuva forte.


----------



## Estação SP (16 Set 2015 às 23:40)

Um pequeno histórico de ontem:

Ontem ficamos pelos *50mm *de acumulação de precipitação e rajada máxima de *66km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Foto tirada às 14:39h em Vila nova de Gaia para SW. Nuvens altas produziram irisaçoes em torno do sol 




Não tinha a máquina comigo , teve que ser com o tlm... 

Imagem captada pelo satélite Aqua pelas 14:45h , visível a faixa de *Cirrostratus* que cobria o litoral norte .


----------



## manchester (17 Set 2015 às 00:33)

Fotos tiradas ontem (já passa da meia noite) ao final da tarde, altura em que estava de saída do trabalho.
As ultimas 4 fotos foram tiradas no Parque da Cidade mesmo antes de iniciar a corrida habitual, adorei o contraste de cores nas nuvens com o sol e tinha que o partilhar aqui. Tambem ainda consegui tirar foto ao arco iris, não na sua plenitude mas ainda se vê.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 01:25)

Boa noite,

Céu nublado , vão entrando novas células com deslocamento de WNW para ESE

Imagem radar





Ontem , dia 16, esteve bastante nublado mas com algumas abertas , o sol ainda brilhou.

Mínima de *13,5ºC* às 19:20h durante a passagem forte aguaceiro . Máxima de *17,9ºC* às 9:50h. Humidade entre os *75* e *100%*.
Acumulados *7,8mm

*
Agora estão 13,7ºC e 92% HR. Vento fraco de SSW


Resumo deste evento :
> Rajada máxima *93,3 km/h*
> Veocidade máxima *55,7 km/h*
> Pressão mínima *996,62 hPa*
> Acumulado total  *61,0mm
*
Gráfico da velocidade e rajadas de vento na minha estação:


----------



## cookie (17 Set 2015 às 09:31)

Panorama a sul de vc hoje de manhã


----------



## jonas (17 Set 2015 às 09:32)

Linda foto!


----------



## qwerl (17 Set 2015 às 11:30)

Boas
Esta noite mínima de 14,2ºC
O acumulado de ontem em Ovar ficou-se pelos 9,7mm e hoje segue com 1mm, fruto de alguns aguaceiros fracos que caíram durante a madrugada.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2015 às 13:00)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui esta pequena time lapse (8seg) que fiz esta manhã.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2015 às 13:47)

Dia fresco por Braga, mas agradável ao sol.

FDS bom para passear, mas para os (já) saudosistas da praia, talvez na faixa costeira venha a estar algo fresco.

Não se vislumbra precipitação relevante ou digna de registo na próxima semana, pelo que aguardemos pelo início de outubro para outras novidades meteorológicas...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2015 às 14:05)

Boas,

Céu limpo sobre o Porto e muito sol. No entanto, todo o horizonte de sul a norte encontra-se preenchido por um bonito corridinho de células que, para já, não estão a largar nada.

18,3ºC atuais. Mínima de 13,6ºC pelas seis da manhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2015 às 15:31)

Está uma negrura impressionante para os lados do Sameiro. O radar há pouco mostrava ecos laranjas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 15:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está uma negrura impressionante para os lados do Sameiro. O radar há pouco mostrava ecos laranjas.



Chegou mesmo a vermelho às 15:20h


----------



## james (17 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , esteve uma noite fria , com
uma tmin de 11 °  C . De dia aqueceu um pouco , mas não muito .

Durante o dia , tenho arregalado a vista com magnificas formações nublosas ao longo da Serra d ' Arga .


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2015 às 16:24)

Nada de relevante se vai passar ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 17:56)

Resumo dos acumulados das estações no Wunderground (1h do dia 16 até 1h dia 17 ) e mapa da rede IPMA .






Nota: As estações a vermelho não estão online , assim ,não é possível retirar os valor de precipitação.


----------



## qwerl (17 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Boa tarde
Por aqui um belo dia de verão, muito agradável, apesar de junto ao mar e à sombra estar mais fresco. Tmáxima: *20,9* ºC 
Neste momento a temperatura já se encontra em descida, com *19,6 *ºC
O acumulado do dia mantém-se em 1mm. Como já esperava, não sofreu e não deverá sofrer alterações até ao fim do dia.
Durante o dia mantiveram-se visíveis boas formações para o interior, que agora estão a dissipar-se.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Senhor da Pedra - Miramar (Vila Nova de Gaia)

Há fotógrafos que também gostam de meteorologia .

Fotografia de ontem ou anteontem.







Fonte: Fotografia Joaquim Oliveira
Website: https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaJoaquimOliveira?fref=photo


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia começou com aguaceiros fracos (acumulado de 1,0 mm).
O vento também fraco em geral.
Maior nebulosidade durante a manhã que progressivamente foi deixando o sol espreitar.

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2015 às 23:31)

Algumas de hoje à hora do almoço:



Clouds. Porto, 17-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 17-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 17-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 17-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 17-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clouds. Porto, 17-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

De momento, céu limpo e 14,3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Por aqui manhã de céu nublado que foi ficando limpo , e assim esteve durante toda a tarde.

Temperaturas frescas! Mínima de *12,3ºC* com 95%HR.  Máxima de *17,8ºC *pelas 16:24h. 

Atuais *14,2ºC* com* 83% *de Humidade e vento de NNE a* 6,4km/h.*

Imagem do Aqua hoje às 15:30h , visíveis os cumulus que estavam para o interior .





Fiz um Timelapse  durante a tarde , virado para Nordeste ( Ver em 1080p HD )


----------



## james (18 Set 2015 às 01:01)

Por aqui , o céu esta limpo e a noite esta fria : Tatual de 10 °  C


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 01:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas de hoje à hora do almoço:



Enquanto que os cumulus do dia anterior, 16, tinham um aspecto já outonal, com muita humidade fria envolvente, estes voltam ao aspecto de verão com a luz e cores a condizer.

 belas fotos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Set 2015 às 02:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chegou mesmo a vermelho às 15:20h



Fui ver a zona exacta por onde passou esse eco e foi mesmo por cima da Universidade do Minho. 


Neste momento sigo com uma noite tranquila de céu limpo e fria.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia,

Está fresca a manhã, temperatura actual e mínima : *10.3 ºc*


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2015 às 07:16)

Nova mínima *9.7 ºc* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 07:49)

Às 6:00, Lamas de Mouro seguia nos *0,8ºC*, houve certamente o regresso da geada.


----------



## Veterano (18 Set 2015 às 08:20)

Bom dia. Regresso das manhãs frescas, com 11,8º, céu limpo, vento muito fraco.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Set 2015 às 08:56)

Manhã fresquinha por Braga, mas com um sol esplêndido.
O fim-de-semana promete, aproveitem, é o último do Verão oficial.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Set 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Início do dia com céu limpo e com nevoeiro visível para a zona do rio Cávado.



Fog by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


Mais uma time lapse de ontem:


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2015 às 10:42)

Manhã relativamente fresca com 15,7ºC e 83% de HR.


----------



## qwerl (18 Set 2015 às 11:11)

Bom dia
Mínima de *11ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco
As próximas noites vão ser frias


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 11:42)

Boas,

Tempo a arrefecer, manhã fresca já abaixo dos 10ºC

Registei mínima de *9,1ºC* às 7:38h com* 98%* de Humidade , nevoeiro cerrado vindo de leste , até acumulou *0,2mm. 
*
Neste momento céu completamente limpo, com *16,3ºC* ,* 79%*HR e vento de NE a *8km/h *


----------



## james (18 Set 2015 às 12:26)

Bom dia ,

Hoje esteve uma noite e um principio de manha gélidos ( para a época ) , penso que foi a minima mais baixa deste verão , que foi apenas de 8 ° C .

Estamos ja claramente a entrar no outono , já esta um ar muito outonal , com as folhas das arvores a ficar amareladas , algumas folhas a cair , noites e manhas frias , sente - se no ar o cheiro do outono a chegar . . .


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Ontem estava a ler mensagens antigas aqui no fórum  e encontrei o link desta estação:





Link : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA45

Pelos vistos a estação só está a enviar os valores de precipitação e pressão atmosférica , por isso , não aparece no mapa do Wunderground.

Criei esta tabela com os acumulados dos últimos três dias , já com esta estação incluída. Os valores diários são no período : 00h utc do dia até às 00h utc do dia seguinte .


----------



## WiiSky70 (18 Set 2015 às 15:45)

Hoje está mais quente que nos outros dias , ao menos parece .


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem estava a ler mensagens antigas aqui no fórum  e encontrei o link desta estação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom trabalho de recolha  João Paulo, penso que relativamente à estação do ISEP tens aí valores acumulados errados, consultado os dados da estação  dos acumulados no site do isep  temos isto, ou então há algo que me está a escapar..

Penso que no dia mais chuvoso a estação não acumulou 125 mm, no dia seguinte andou pelos 19 mm em 24 horas, se não estou em erro, e ontem de facto ficou nos 1.8 mm.







Consultando os relatorios na Página do isep temos estes acumulados diários:

Dia 15/09: 112,78 mm

Dia 16/09: 19,81 mm

Dia 17/09: 1,78 mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 16:56)

Snifa disse:


> Bom trabalho de recolha  João Paulo, penso que relativamente à estação do ISEP tens aí valores acumulados errados, consultado os dados da estação  dos acumulados no site do isep  temos isto, ou então há algo que me está a escapar..
> 
> Penso que no dia mais chuvoso a estação não acumulou 125 mm, no dia seguinte andou pelos 19 mm em 24 horas, se não estou em erro, e ontem de facto ficou nos 1.8 mm.
> 
> ...




Sim , os valores dos acumulados são do período ( 00h utc do dia até às 00h utc do dia seguinte ) , isto para conseguir fazer uma comparação dos dados dos resumos diários do IPMA. 

Contudo vou verificar os valores


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Snifa disse:


> Bom trabalho de recolha  João Paulo, penso que relativamente à estação do ISEP tens aí valores acumulados errados, consultado os dados da estação  dos acumulados no site do isep  temos isto, ou então há algo que me está a escapar..



Ainda bem que falaste nos valores relativamente ao ISEP, fui verificar e tinha o valor do dia 15 errado. Tinha 125mm e é 125,2mmm.
Agora a tabela acima já está atualizada.

Fazendo os cálculos para o caso do *ISEP*,  penso que serão assim:

*Dia 15:*  112,8mm + 12,4mm ( é a 1ª hora dia 16 ) = 125,2mm

*Dia 16: *19,8mm - 12,4mm ( que é o acumulado da 1ª hora do dia ) = 7,4mm 

*Dia 17:*  1,8mm


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Que vendaval lá fora. Corrente do mar fortíssima.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda bem que falaste nos valores relativamente ao ISEP, fui verificar e tinha o valor do dia 15 errado. Tinha 125mm e é 125,2mmm.
> Agora a tabela acima já está atualizada.
> 
> Fazendo os cálculos para o caso do *ISEP*,  penso que serão assim:
> ...



Certo,  não concordo muito com isto das horas,  deveria ser usada a hora em vigor e não a UTC, para o radar é a mesma coisa, temos sempre que acrescentar mais uma hora à hora que aparece.. se são 4 da tarde são 4 da tarde não 5 da tarde. 

Bom trabalho!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 18:49)

Boas,

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo.  Máxima chegou aos *19,4ºC* perto das 16:30h .

Agora a temperatura já desce, nortada de NNW a *13km/h*, sigo com *17,8ºC* e *70% *de Humidade.

Foto tirada ao poente ontem, formados leves raios crepusculares nos intervalos dos Cumulus que corriam para sul , também se nota uma luz verde na superfície do sol:





Registo de uma célula,  ontem a ENE daqui pelas 15h


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2015 às 18:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> também se nota uma luz verde na superfície do sol:



https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brilho_verde

ou 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2015 às 21:32)

Outra foto deste fotografo apaixonado por meteorologia.

Praia de Valadares, Vila Nova de Gaia - 16/09/2015





Fonte: Fotografia Joaquim Oliveira
Website: https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaJoaquimOliveira


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Às 6:00, Lamas de Mouro seguia nos *0,8ºC*, houve certamente o regresso da geada.



Espectáculo, descida do ar frio brutal.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Criei esta tabela com os acumulados dos últimos três dias



 muito bom! Coloca na monitorização do clima de portugal, vou analisar em conjunto com as IPMA.



Snifa disse:


> Certo,  não concordo muito com isto das horas,  deveria ser usada a hora em vigor e não a UTC, para o radar é a mesma coisa, temos sempre que acrescentar mais uma hora à hora que aparece.. se são 4 da tarde são 4 da tarde não 5 da tarde.
> 
> Bom trabalho!



É ao contrário, retira-se uma hora à legal para ter a utc. Se não são 5 da tarde mas 4 então é a utc que deveria ser usada, com o que eu concordo, a hora de verão só traz confusão. Culminar o sol à 13h35 não faz sentido.


----------



## qwerl (18 Set 2015 às 22:21)

Boa noite
Por aqui mais um agradável dia de verão, com céu limpo, apesar da nortada moderada a forte que se fez sentir durante toda a tarde. Tmáxima: *20,5 ºC *
Por agora uma noite fresca, com vento fraco e 15,5ºC atuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2015 às 00:46)

Boas,

Noite fresca e lestada com rajadas moderadas, a aumentar de intensidade.

Temperatura a descer rapidamente , sigo com *13,1ºC* ; *91%* de Humidade e vento de E / ENE a *16,1km/h
*
Anticiclone posicionado em crista sobre a península Ibérica :
*





Poente de ontem ,dia 19


*


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia, 

Manhã de céu limpo , mínima de *12,1ºC *ao nascer do sol. 

Agora *12,5ºC* com *81%* de humidade. Vento de ENE a *25,7km/h.
*
Temperatura aparente : *8,1ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2015 às 13:16)

Boas,

Continuação de céu limpo e muito sol.

Atuais *24,4ºC*  que é a máxima até ao momento , * 45%* de Humidade e vento de NE a* 6,4km/h.
*
Deixo aqui o gráfico da direção do vento nas últimas 24h aqui da estação, entre a 00h e as 10h , o vento de ENE foi regular e ininterrupto:
*



*

Na imagem satélite atual nota-se claramente a nebulosidade a ser arrastada mar dentro pela força da lestada:


----------



## manchester (19 Set 2015 às 17:40)

Dia excelente, com 1 nítida visibilidade que me permite ver a Serra da Freita desde o Porto


----------



## qwerl (19 Set 2015 às 18:27)

Boas
Por aqui mais um dia de muito sol, mais quente que os outros. Vento fraco durante todo o dia.
Tmáxima: *25,0ºC* 
Tmínima: *10,0ºC*
Tatual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## smpereira (19 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Boas,
Tempo quente hoje pelo Porto, temperaturas máximas a rondar os 25 graus, um bom dia de praia ou para um passeio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Set 2015 às 00:59)

Boas,

Por aqui noite de céu limpo mas algum vento a tornar o ambiente fresco.

Ontem , dia 19, máxima de *25,4ºC* perto das 14h, humidade desceu aos* 44% .
*
Agora vento de Leste / ENE com rajadas a aumentar de intensidade. O que é estranho é as outras estações não registar este vento, talvez seja uma vento local , devido o posicionamento da Serra de Pias e Monte da virgem a ajudar..

Mapa temperaturas e vento no Porto e Gaia






Atuais *16,4ºC* com 74% HR . Vento de Este *17,7km/h *e rajadas de *27,4km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi fresquinha.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura agradável durante o dia.
Eis um excelente domingo que convida a passeios, a usufruir do astro-rei.

*Tmín: 8,6ºC
Tmín: 6,4ºC (Ontem)

Tatual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Set 2015 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mínima  de *14,4ºC* registada ao nascer do sol. Máxima provisória de *24,3ºC* às 12h.

Neste momento *23,4ºC* , humidade a *61%* e brisa marítima de WSW  *6,3km/h
*
Máxima de ontem (Dia 19)
*



*


----------



## Névoa (20 Set 2015 às 13:18)

Dia de muito calor ontem no Porto, fui à feira do Livro e só conseguia estar à sombra. A baixa também muito quente, era um bocado penoso estar lá.

Reparei agora que a estação da Serra do Pilar aparece novamente no mapa!

Máximas e mínimas do ipma referentes ao dia de ontem:

S. Gens: 28,6C/ 11,3C
Massarelos: 28,9C/ 12,3C
Serra do Pilar: 30,9C/ 11,3C

Pedras Rubras: 26,5C / 11,1C


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Set 2015 às 15:25)

Com bastante atraso deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei no dia 14,  ao final do dia na Praia de Francelos .

Imagem satélite às 19h





Frente em aproximação












Clicar nas fotos para ver em tamanho grande


----------



## qwerl (20 Set 2015 às 16:44)

Boas 
22,2ºC neste momento, vento fraco, dia de praia excelente para os veraneantes
A Tmínima do dia foi *11,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 16:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Frente em aproximação



 que lindas! E históricas também! 

Gosto muito daquelas três composições verticais, quer o padrão geométrico das cercas quer as ondas, fazem um belo contraste com as nuvens caóticas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2015 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado com *11.4 ºc *actuais  ( mínima do dia )


----------



## smpereira (21 Set 2015 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresca com nevoeiro que vai dissipando aos poucos.


----------



## qwerl (21 Set 2015 às 14:39)

Boas
Mínima de *14,7ºC  *A manhã foi dominada pelo nevoeiro.
Por agora *18,5ºC, *céu maioritariamente limpo mas com algumas nuvens baixas que por vezes tapam o sol. Vento fraco mas frio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Boas,

Manhã fresca com nevoeiro , mínima de *11,9ºC* às 7:46h.  Durante a tarde esteve céu praticamente limpo. Máxima de *18,3ºC
*
Agora sobre o mar uma barra de nuvens baixas vai deslocando-se para sul, sobre terra estão alguns farrapos soltos da nortada. 
Atuais *15,9ºC* com *89%* de Humidade e vento de NW / NNW a *8km/h *

Panorâmica tirada ontem pelas 18h, do Estádio do Dragão , boa visibilidade para a Serra de Montemuro e Freita.


----------



## Névoa (21 Set 2015 às 20:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Manhã fresca com nevoeiro , mínima de *11,9ºC* às 7:46h.  Durante a tarde esteve céu praticamente limpo. Máxima de *18,3ºC
> *
> ...



Também estive lá ontem, mas foi mais cedo, fui comprar comida para a gatinha e de repente percebi que já nem o metro podia utilizar para voltar a casa... mal de quem não sabe de nada do que se passa à volta, lol.

A vista de lá é paradoxalmente fantástica, feia por causa dos nós de estrada mas deslumbrante nos horizontes que se descortinam ao longe, beleza esta muito bem aproveitada pela arquitectura da estação.

Ontem achei que lá estava mais fresco que na Senhora da Hora, o que não é usual.

Hoje, o que noto, é a descida surpreendente da temperatura de casa na última semana, que nem no fim-de-semana ultrapassou os 22C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Set 2015 às 12:59)

Boas,

Céu limpo apenas algumas nuvens e tempo fresco.

Mínima *13,4ºC* minutos depois do nascer do sol . Agora *18,4ºC* com *61% *de humidade e vento de Norte / NNE a *16,1km/h* .

Dois registos do poente de ontem




Tentativa da nortada criar umas kelvin helmholtz


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2015 às 17:22)

Ontem manhã de nevoeiro em vc com uma desagradavel sensação de frio... Brbrbrrrr... Mas o dia  ficou muito agradável. Hoje manhã menos fria, sem nevoeiro mas dia mais desagradável com um vento frio a denunciar a mudança de estação. Céu azul nos doi dias embora ha pouco umas nuvens tivessem tapado o sol.


----------



## qwerl (22 Set 2015 às 17:23)

Boas
Tmínima de *15,9ºC* O vento que se fez sentir quase toda a noite não deixou descer mais
Por agora *19,0ºC, *céu pouco nublado e nortada moderada.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2015 às 18:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tentativa da nortada criar umas kelvin helmholtz



E estava mesmo quase, no cordão mais longo, ao longe, e paralelamente a esse um pouco acima a formação dos _ganchos_ já era evidente, faltava-lhes as bases.
Lindas imagens, uma qualidade óptima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Set 2015 às 23:52)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui mais um dia com temperatura frescas , com nortada moderada a criar algum desconforto.

Máxima de *18,6ºC* às 13h , com humidade mínima na mesma altura, 61%.

Neste momento *14,7ºC* com *85%HR*. Vento de Norte / NNE a *11,3km/h
*


StormRic disse:


> Lindas imagens, uma qualidade óptima.



Obrigado


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2015 às 00:12)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 15,3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2015 às 09:28)

Bom dia, 

inicio de dia fresco com mínima de *11.1 ºc* 

Neste momento algumas nuvens altas e 13.4 ºc .


----------



## qwerl (23 Set 2015 às 14:41)

Boas
Manhã fresca com mínima de *12,2ºC *
Neste momento algumas nuvens altas, nortada fraca a moderada e *19,4ºC.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2015 às 19:59)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima fresca de *10,5ºC*  pelas 7h .  Durante o dia , algumas nuvens altas deslocavam-se de SE para NW.

Máxima de *21,4ºC*. Humidade entre os 96% ( manhã ) e 61% ( hora almoço).

Há pouco ao poente , o céu para Leste estava fantástico, nuvens altas e rastos de aviões com tons de rosa .

Neblina para o mar. Atuais *18,7ºC* com *76%* de HR e brisa de WNW. Cheira a fumo, provavelmente estão a fazer queimadas aqui pela zona..


----------



## Estação SP (23 Set 2015 às 20:20)

Boas

Extremos de hoje*:*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,5ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,8ºC
*
Dados Atuais:
Temperatura: *16,8ºC*

Humidade: *84%*

Vento: *13km/h de N*


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Set 2015 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Céu limpo, vento rodou para componente leste e a temperatura subiu durante instantes agora está estável.

Sigo com *17,7ºC* e *81%* de HR . Vento sopra a *10km/h* de ENE .

Foto que tirei ao final da tarde


----------



## cookie (23 Set 2015 às 23:27)

Dia semelhante ao de ontem com sol e vento fresco. Às 7:00 a estação marcava 14  graus e há pouco 16.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2015 às 12:03)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de *14,4ºC*.

Forte brisa marítima entra neste momento ,humidade a subir rapidamente.

Atuais *18,3ºC* e* 79% *de HR. Vento de WSW a *8km/h. *Às 11:53h tinha *23ºC
*
Deixo aqui os gráficos de Temperatura e humidade da minha estação, no instante em que lestada terminou e o vento de Oeste começou a soprar, 
*



*


----------



## qwerl (24 Set 2015 às 18:23)

Boas
Dia semelhante aos últimos.
Tmínima de *11,1ºC*
Por agora *18,3ºC *e nortada fraca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2015 às 19:06)

Boas ,

A partir do meio da tarde o  céu limpou, a máxima ficou-se pelos *23ºC*.

Agora começam a aproximar-se umas nuvens altas , Cirrus de Noroeste , deve de dar uma belo poente.

Atuais *20,5ºC , 74%HR * e brisa de* Oeste.*

Fantástico arco de nuvens altas sobre a Península Ibérica, imagem captada pelo satélite Terra às 12:15h





Fotos que tirei 10 minutos depois ( 12:25h )




Nesta são visíveis as nuvens baixas, nevoeiro que estava junto à costa a sul do Porto


----------



## Estação SP (24 Set 2015 às 20:38)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: *22,7ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,8ºC*


Dados Atuais.

Temperatura:* 16,7ºC*

Humidade: *87%*

Vento: *6,1km/h de N
*


----------



## João Pedro (24 Set 2015 às 22:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Agora começam a aproximar-se umas nuvens altas , Cirrus de Noroeste , deve de dar uma belo poente.


Deve ter dado deve... bem que o vi quando estava a sair do trabalho às 19h30. "Apanhaste-o"? 

Bom, os últimos dias têm sido uma verdadeira pasmaceira meteorológica aqui pelos meus lados; céus azuis e muito sol, hoje com algumas nuvens para animar qualquer coisinha. Mínima de 14,1ºC, máxima de 23,1ºC. 16,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 00:38)

Boas,

Noite de céu limpo e com um belo luar.

Neste momento estão *18,8ºC* e *88%* de Humidade. Vento de Leste a *14,5km/h*



João Pedro disse:


> Deve ter dado deve... bem que o vi quando estava a sair do trabalho às 19h30. "Apanhaste-o"?



Sim, Captei-o daqui!  Depois coloco fotos.


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2015 às 08:11)

E pela terceira vez em relativamente pouco tempo, a cidade amanhece embrenhada num cheiro acre, ácido, terrível. Tenho a boca amarga à custa de respirar este ar insalubre, é mesmo medonho. Há pouco, pela janela, vi uma névoa baixa e amarelada, nãp sei se terá a ver com isso.
Acho urgente que esta situação seja averiguada, eu estou a passar muito mal com este cheiro e duvido que seja benéfico à saúde. Que lancem alertas no futuro se for preciso, e que se isso tiver origem em poluição e inversão térmica, que o problema seja solucionado ou ao menos que o tornem mais brando. Do jeito que está, é impossível.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2015 às 08:17)

Névoa disse:


> E pela terceira vez em relativamente pouco tempo, a cidade amanhece embrenhada num cheiro acre, ácido, terrível. Tenho a boca amarga à custa de respirar este ar insalubre, é mesmo medonho. Há pouco, pela janela, vi uma névoa baixa e amarelada, nãp sei se terá a ver com isso.
> Acho urgente que esta situação seja averiguada, eu estou a passar muito mal com este cheiro e duvido que seja benéfico à saúde. Que lancem alertas no futuro se for preciso, e que se isso tiver origem em poluição e inversão térmica, que o problema seja solucionado ou ao menos que o tornem mais brando. Do jeito que está, é impossível.



Por aqui a mesma coisa, já ontem cheirava, parece aquele cheiro de algas podres ou esgotos, não sei de onde virá, mas é muito incomodativo.. 

Mínima de *14.1 ºc *

Neste momento algum nevoeiro e 14.8 ºc


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2015 às 08:21)

Algas podres e esgoto, vai por aí. Ontem eu também senti algo, era definitivamente algo do mar, mas estava apenas no limiar do desagradável. Mas hoje... credo.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2015 às 08:25)

Névoa disse:


> Algas podres e esgoto, vai por aí. Ontem eu também senti algo, era definitivamente algo do mar, mas estava apenas no limiar do desagradável. Mas hoje... credo.



E já pensei se não terá a ver com alguma  lavagem dos tanques de navio ao largo, ou então, descarga anormal de esgotos..


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2015 às 08:34)

Se calhar devíamos escrever a algum órgão público sobre o problema, daí já não podem fingir que não se passa nada. Mas a quem, às Câmaras Municipais?


----------



## jcboliveira (25 Set 2015 às 08:58)

Penso que a responsabilidade é da agência Portuguesa do ambiente. As medições de qualidade do ar podem ser vistas em:

http://qualar.apambiente.pt/index.php?page=2&day=24&month=9&year=2015&x=16&y=7


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Set 2015 às 09:50)

Penso que deve ser cheiro vindo de Cacia. Não sei se chega ao porto, mas onde moro é bastante frequente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 11:46)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de *14,4ºC*.

Por agora *22,3ºC* e *58%* de Humidade.  Vento variável entre Leste e Sueste. Neste momento sopra de* ESE *a* 6,4km/h*



Snifa disse:


> Por aqui a mesma coisa, já ontem cheirava, parece aquele cheiro de algas podres ou esgotos, não sei de onde virá, mas é muito incomodativo..



Possivelmente esse cheiro é da Fabrica do papel em Cacia - Aveiro.

Aqui também senti, é raro mas por vezes acontece. O estranho hoje é que o vento aqui estava de ENE e não de SUL para conseguir trazer o cheiro .

Em Pedras Rubras às 8h esteve de SUL .


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2015 às 13:29)

jcboliveira disse:


> Penso que a responsabilidade é da agência Portuguesa do ambiente. As medições de qualidade do ar podem ser vistas em:
> 
> http://qualar.apambiente.pt/index.php?page=2&day=24&month=9&year=2015&x=16&y=7


Consultei a página mas, não estando habituada a esta leitura, fiquei um bocado na mesma. A Senhora da Hora parece ter valores altos de concentração de CO, contudo.

Parece-me, ainda, que o órgão a reger a situação seria o CCDRN, que curiosanente, segundo os meus cálculos, alberga a estação de Massarelos. Vou tentar encontrar um contacto ligado de forma mais directa às possíveis reclamações da qualidade do ar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 13:48)

Boas,

Nevoeiro a entrar em terra, temperatura a descer . Atuais 16,3ºc e 92%HR. Tudo esbranquiçado 

Ventos cruzados à superfície de SW e NW em altura. Imagem satélite há minutos atrás :







Off Topic
Ainda sobre a provável fabrica que origina este cheiro , noticia de ontem:
http://www.ambientemagazine.com/mau...-fabrica-de-cacia-ha-60-anos-esta-a-diminuir/


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2015 às 14:34)

Em relação a eventuais queixas de poluição, o melhor que encontrei foi isso:

www.igamaot.gov.pt/reclamacoes/

Mas se isso veio realmente de Aveiro, acho que não vai adiantar nada. Quer dizer, se até agora a situação não foi resolvida... é muito triste, isso.


----------



## qwerl (25 Set 2015 às 15:07)

Boa tarde
O dia amanheceu com muito nevoeiro, que se manteve até há pouco. Mínima de *12,8ºC*
Por agora céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas. Tempo muito agradável com vento muito fraco e *21,0ºC*. Avistam-se algumas nuvens em desenvolvimento para o interior.


----------



## manchester (25 Set 2015 às 16:57)

Nevoeiro bem cerrado neste momento na praia de Matosinhos


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 17:13)

Boas,

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, cirrus e cirrocumulus com Halo solar. São visíveis alguns Cumulus mediocris para o interior.

Máxima chegou aos *23,6ºC* às 16h.

Agora estão *19ºC* ; *85% *HR e vento *SW 8km/h*

TimeLapse que fiz entre as 13:26h e as 14:12h ( Ver em 1080p HD ) 

Imagem do satélite Terra captada às 13h, nuvens baixas agarradas ao litoral norte e centro


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 20:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> TimeLapse que fiz entre as 13:26h e as 14:12h ( Ver em 1080p HD )



 vê-se bem que no horizonte o nevoeiro ainda está agarrado mesmo à superfície, por entre os edifícios. Depois vai aumentando a altura e quando passa por cima estará a algumas centenas de metros. Parece a trajectória de um avião a descolar. O outro lá mais no alto ia de lado.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Boas,
Dia bem recheado de místicos nevoeiros, mesmo como eu gosto!  Como consequência, as temperaturas foram bem amenas hoje, com a máxima a não ir além dos 18,6ºC. A mínima ficou-se pelos 13,9ºC. Neste momento estão 15,4ºC e, de novo, nevoeiro bem fechado.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Set 2015 às 22:17)

Caro Joaopaulo (ou outro membro do forum que possa responder),

Onde podemos visualizar as imagens do satélite Terra?
Qual o tempo de atualização das mesmas?

Obrigado desde já pela vossa colaboração.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 22:46)

Iceberg disse:


> Caro Joaopaulo (ou outro membro do forum que possa responder),
> 
> Onde podemos visualizar as imagens do satélite Terra?
> Qual o tempo de atualização das mesmas?
> ...



Tens aqui o link dos satélites *Terra* e *Aqua* : http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=&subset=Europe_3_01&date=09/25/2015

Clicar em *Prev *para ver as imagens do dia anterior ou ir mesmo onde diz *Date *e por o dia que se quer ver.

Depois de clicar num dos satélites , entras aqui Display metadata (including time of input data)  e procuras qual o quadro horário, aparece Portugal. Por exemplo o Terra passou hoje ( dia 25 ) às 12h utc ( 13 locais ) .


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2015 às 02:09)

Boa noite,

Ambiente fantástico com o nevoeiro a subir e descer. Está bem fresquinho!

Foto tirada às 1:25h , nesta altura conseguia-se ver o vento de NW a empurrar aquelas nuvens altas.




Agora não vejo a lua , ou melhor , não consigo ver o fundo da rua. Visibilidade muito reduzida.

Atuais *12,5ºC* e *97%* de humidade. Sopra uma suave brisa de WSW a orientar o nevoeiro.


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2015 às 07:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ambiente fantástico com o nevoeiro a subir e descer. Está bem fresquinho!
> 
> ...


Esta foto está lindíssina, cheia daquela beleza impressionista trazida pelo nevoeiro. E viva a lua, e viva o outono!

O isep regista agora 17,9C, mas sinto algum frio. Se há algum cheiro ruim lá fora eu não sei, dormi com as janelas fechadas, às quais adicionei mais fita de vedação ontem, e já reparei que o ar aqui dentro ficou melhor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2015 às 08:16)

Névoa disse:


> Esta foto está lindíssina, cheia daquela beleza impressionista trazida pelo nevoeiro. E viva a lua, e viva o outono!
> 
> O isep regista agora 17,9C, mas sinto algum frio. Se há algum cheiro ruim lá fora eu não sei, dormi com as janelas fechadas, às quais adicionei mais fita de vedação ontem, e já reparei que o ar aqui dentro ficou melhor.


Obrigado @Névoa 

Neste momento tudo branco, nevoeiro marítimo cerrado. 

Só uma correção o ISEP regista* 14,6ºC*


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2015 às 11:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado @Névoa
> 
> Neste momento tudo branco, nevoeiro marítimo cerrado.
> 
> Só uma correção o ISEP regista* 14,6ºC*



O brower que uso tem problemas na actualização da página, e às tantas eu vi o valor em cache por ter consultado antes o separador Dia (ou seja, continuava a ver a página anterior no novo separador), uma vez que 17,9C foi a máxima do dia. Isso explica porque eu tenho visto no site temperaturas bem superiores às que são cabíveis, ultimamente. O browser não é muito bom, mas como é dos poucos que faz text wrapping, não há muito melhor que isso.


----------



## jcboliveira (26 Set 2015 às 12:02)

Eu não sou da área mas trabalhando onde trabalho é fácil o acesso a quem realmente percebe do assunto. Se o cheiro voltar, vou investigar.


----------



## smpereira (26 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Boas,

Manhã de céu muito nublado e nevoeiro, agora tarde de céu limpo e temperatura agradável.
É visível para o lado do mar o nevoeiro presente junto a costa.


----------



## smpereira (26 Set 2015 às 16:54)

Nebulosidade e algum nevoeiro de novo a entrar


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Dia bem cinzento e frio hoje, onde o nevoeiro marcou presença ao longo de todo o dia. 15,8ºC apenas de máxima e mínima de 13,9ºC.  De momento estão 14,7ºC.
Vamos lá a ver se a coisa melhora amanhã, ou não há super lua nem eclipse aqui para os "costeiros".


----------



## smpereira (27 Set 2015 às 00:38)

Nevoeiro bastante cerrado


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 13:28)

Boas,

Por aqui o sol brilha entre a neblina presente. Nevoeiro para o mar.

Mínima de *12,9ºC*. Agora *18,5ºC* com* 85%* de humidade e vento de *WSW 8km/h.*

Para o interior, direção ESE nota-se algumas nuvens, mas a bruma não deixa ver perfeitamente os contornos.

Dados de ontem,  Mínima *12,2ºC* / Máxima *16ºC . *As gotículas de água do nevoeiro ainda acumularam *0,2mm. *


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 15:24)

Boas Tardes

Nevoeiro cerrado aqui em Espinho. A 10 km a Este de Espinho está muito calor e sol.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Boas,

mínima fresca de *12.4 ºc* com bastante nevoeiro matinal.

Neste momento 19.1 ºc com vento de WNW: 14 Km/h, há uma faixa de nevoeiro visível sobre o mar.

Sobre a Cidade um céu azul bastante límpido, bom para apanhar os aviões a grande altitude, como este Boeing 787-8 Dreamliner da LOT, com destino a Miami. 

Foto que fiz há momentos, revela uma atmosfera bastante límpida:








Flightradar:


----------



## qwerl (27 Set 2015 às 19:38)

Boas
Que frio que está lá fora  Nevoeiro durante todo o dia, que nas últimas horas tem vindo a adensar-se. Parece um dia de inverno.
A temperatura segue em descida lenta desde a manhã, em que a máxima ficou-se pelos *18,3ºC*
Neste momento *15,1ºC *que é a mínima do dia (à noite ficou-se pelos *15,3ºC*), nevoeiro algo cerrado e um vento gélido que torna a sensação de frio ainda maior


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 21:38)

Boas noites

Hoje esteve nevoeiro o dia todo, frio e vento desagradável.

Aproveito para deixar uma foto da praia de Valadares em Vila Nova de Gaia.







Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaJoaquimOliveira/timeline
*Fotografia Joaquim Oliveira*


----------



## smpereira (27 Set 2015 às 21:46)

Boas,

Manhã de nevoeiro que dissipou se ao longo da manhã e deu lugar a uma tarde de sol, que pode se dizer bastante agradável, quente ao sol.
Para o fim da tarde, o nevoeiro voltou a entrar e arrefeceu bastante, outono pleno.
por agora, o nevoeiro praticamente desapareceu e o céu limpo volta de novo a estar presente, espero que se mantenha para o eclipse


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 22:02)

smpereira disse:


> por agora, o nevoeiro praticamente desapareceu e o céu limpo volta de novo a estar presente, espero que se mantenha para o eclipse



 Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado 

Sigo com *13,7ºC* ; *98%* de humidade e brisa de Oeste.

Extremos de hoje , mínima *12,9ºC* e máxima *19,1ºC*

Vídeo que fiz esta tarde, nevoeiro a passar ao sabor do vento de SW:


----------



## smpereira (27 Set 2015 às 22:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado
> 
> Sigo com *13,7ºC* ; *98%* de humidade e brisa de Oeste.
> 
> ...




Já de tarde passei por essa diferença, em poucos quilómetros, o nevoeiro passa de cerrado para praticamente nada, por volta das 18 e qualquer coisa passei aí pela zona da Rechousa e encontrava se um nevoeiro cerrado com o nevoeiro a passar ao sabor do vento, cheguei a saída da autoestrada nos carvalhos e o nevoeiro simplesmente desapareceu, assim como por minha casa, até estava sol ,depois é que começou a entrar aos poucos mas aqui nunca chegou a estar muito cerrado, comparado com o dia de ontem.

Ps: Falei e volta a ficar nevoeiro, desta vez já bastante mais cerrado, lá se foi a lua, como muda de um momento para o outro


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 22:29)

smpereira disse:


> Já de tarde passei por essa diferença, em poucos quilómetros, o nevoeiro passa de cerrado para praticamente nada, por volta das 18 e qualquer coisa passei aí pela zona da Rechousa e encontrava se um nevoeiro cerrado com o nevoeiro a passar ao sabor do vento, cheguei a saída da autoestrada nos carvalhos e o nevoeiro simplesmente desapareceu, assim como por minha casa, até estava sol ,depois é que começou a entrar aos poucos mas aqui nunca chegou a estar muito cerrado, comparado com o dia de ontem



Também pode ser que a Serra de Negrelos e Senhora da Saúde funcionem com escudo do ar marítimo , não deixando o nevoeiro passar para o outro lado da elevação.


----------



## smpereira (27 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Também pode ser que a Serra de Negrelos e Senhora da Saúde funcionem com escudo do ar marítimo , não deixando o nevoeiro passar para o outro lado da elevação.




É verdade, pode ser mesmo isso, deixa passar algum, mas não com a mesma intensidade com que chega a essa zona, por aí ser uma zona mais aberta e mais exposta ao mar, logo com maior influência. Normalmente fica mais retido  nas zonas mais altas dos Carvalhos, e para o lado de cá diminui bastante. É uma zona mais baixa, muitas vezes temos é o nevoeiro do rio que sobe mais ou menos ate aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2015 às 22:48)

O nevoeiro já marca presença nesta bela noite de lua cheia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 23:39)

O vento rodou agora para Nordeste, vamos ver se empurra o nevoeiro para o mar

Imagens da Ponte da *Arrábida* e *Freixo*, câmeras do Portal de Estradas


----------



## smpereira (28 Set 2015 às 11:06)

Bons dias,

Dia de céu completamente limpo, em contraste com os dias e noites com muito nevoeiro e muita humidade, hoje vento de leste a afastar o ar marítimo e a temperatura vai aquecendo mais


----------



## manchester (28 Set 2015 às 12:24)

Aqui pela praia de Matosinhos segue o nevoeiro cerrado.
Anda-se 300 metros para o interior e o sol começa a aparecer

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 12:39)

manchester disse:


> Aqui pela praia de Matosinhos segue o nevoeiro cerrado.
> Anda-se 300 metros para o interior e o sol começa a aparecer
> 
> http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd



Porto de leixões segue com *14,8ºC* ; *97% *de Humidade e brisa de *SSW*

http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


----------



## manchester (28 Set 2015 às 12:45)

tirei fotos da zona onde estou, a cerca de 200/300 metros da praia de matosinhos daqui a bocado coloco aqui.
E o ISEP com 26ºC, grande diferença


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 12:49)

Quadro de temperaturas há pouco, vento de direcções entre Nordeste e Sueste e brisa marítima de SSW na linha de costa:


----------



## manchester (28 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Parece finalmente esta a dissipar-se e a recuar mas nunca se sabe quando regressa


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 13:15)

Boas,

Madrugada de Lestada moderada, rajada máxima de *37km/h*. Mínima *11,7ºC* ás 6h

Máxima chegou aos *24,7ºC .*

A brisa marítima já chegou aqui, temperatura em descida acentuada. Sigo com *19,7ºC* e vento *WSW *a* 8km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 17:11)

Começam a surgir algumas nuvens Cumulus a SE, também estão uma nuvens altas aqui por cima






Atualmente estão 21,9ºC com 55% HR e vento Oeste 6,4km/h

Foto tirada há cerca de 30minutos, céu composto por Cirrus e Cirrocumulus


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 18:20)

manchester disse:


> Aqui pela praia de Matosinhos segue o nevoeiro cerrado.
> Anda-se 300 metros para o interior e o sol começa a aparecer
> 
> http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/matosinhos-hd



Imagem das 11:50h captada pelo *Terra *





Fotos que tirei pelas 12h,


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Avisto daqui duas belas células , uma a NE de Viseu e uma outra a Leste de Coimbra





Foto tirada agora mesmo


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Boas,

dia bem quente por aqui e de céu pouco nublado, a EMA de Merelim marcava 31,1ºC às 16:00. 



Realço também a boa visibilidade que marcou este dia. De Barcelos era possível ver o Gerês de forma bem nítida.




Joaopaulo disse:


> Avisto daqui duas belas células , uma a NE de Viseu e uma outra a Leste de Coimbra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também conseguia ver essas células daqui, boas torres.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2015 às 19:43)

Boa tarde, ao tirar uma foto a essa célula a norte de Coimbra a partir de Aveiro apanhei uma surpresa inesperada na segunda foto


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2015 às 21:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Avisto daqui duas belas células , uma a NE de Viseu e uma outra a Leste de Coimbra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas ao entardecer desde os molhes do Douro!  
A de Coimbra ainda largou uma valente descarga, completamente inesperada, tal como registado pelo thunderboy.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2015 às 21:25)

thunderboy disse:


>



Bom registo! 


E isso é mesmo uma foto? Não é um frame de vídeo? É que se for convém jogares o Euromilhões.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Boa noite,

Por aqui céu pouco nublado com temperatura agradável na rua.

Estão *19,6ºC* com *63% *de humidade e vento ENE a *16,1km/h. *

Máxima *24,7ºC* / Mínima *11,7ºC* ; mais *0,2mm* acumulados fruto do nevoeiro da madrugada.

Fotos da célula na zona de Coimbra




Bigorna extensa da célula de Sátão , Viseu




Tons perto do poente


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 00:11)

Células de Viseu e Coimbra ao entardecer:



Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 00:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Células de Viseu e Coimbra ao entardecer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito boas mesmo!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 00:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Muito boas mesmo!


Obrigado Rui!


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2015 às 00:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Células de Viseu e Coimbra ao entardecer:



Excelentes fotos, parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 00:59)

Como isto está pouco animado, deixo mais umas:



Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E depois da desilusão do fim de tarde de domingo e madrugada de ontem, em que o nevoeiro que tanto gosto me "atraiçoou", estava com esperança de hoje (ontem) ainda ver assim a nossa "menina", que lentamente foi emergindo por trás da ponte da Arrábida. Estava grande e magnífica! 



Sunset. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




After the Eclipse. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




After the Eclipse. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




After the Eclipse. Porto, 28-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 01:01)

MSantos disse:


> Excelentes fotos, parabéns!


Obrigado Miguel.


----------



## Névoa (29 Set 2015 às 03:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Como isto está pouco animado, deixo mais umas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindas fotos, parabéns! Eu tinha reparado que só quando a lua esteve mais baixa é que se notou um tom avermelhado, depois substituído por uma coloração pálida. 
Nâo foi como a de 2011, ou como uma lua bastante vermelha que vi em Lisboa em 2005 ou 2006, já não sei ao certo... mas deu para saciar a minha vontade de lua das bruxas!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 04:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada agora mesmo





thunderboy disse:


> Boa tarde, ao tirar uma foto a essa célula a norte de Coimbra a partir de Aveiro apanhei uma surpresa inesperada na segunda foto





thunderboy disse:


> apanhei uma surpresa inesperada na segunda foto





Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos da célula na zona de Coimbra





Joaopaulo disse:


> Bigorna extensa da célula de Sátão , Viseu





João Pedro disse:


> Células de Viseu e Coimbra ao entardecer:





João Pedro disse:


> Como isto está pouco animado, deixo mais umas:



 com fotos destas até já nem me importo que pouco ou nada disto se veja aqui por Carcavelos 

A foto da Lua na ponte da Arrábida é o máximo!


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2015 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã quase sem nuvens e 14,8º, vento fraco.


----------



## manchester (29 Set 2015 às 10:00)

manchester disse:


> tirei fotos da zona onde estou, a cerca de 200/300 metros da praia de matosinhos daqui a bocado coloco aqui.
> E o ISEP com 26ºC, grande diferença


 
Bom dia,

Conforme prometido aqui fica a foto de ontem que tirei a propósito do nevoeiro que estava por aqui...








A partir das 13h o nevoeiro dissipou completamente e a temperatura subiu bastante...


----------



## manchester (29 Set 2015 às 10:05)

Habitualmente costumo correr pela zona da foz e ontem se levasse telemóvel acho que a corrida tinha ido à vida 
Parabens pelas fantásticas fotos que já vi aqui no forum do por do sol, das nuvens e da fantástica lua  valem mais do que 1000 palavras.
Hoje em Matosinhos, ceu completamente limpo


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 10:37)

Névoa disse:


> Lindas fotos, parabéns! Eu tinha reparado que só quando a lua esteve mais baixa é que se notou um tom avermelhado, depois substituído por uma coloração pálida.
> Nâo foi como a de 2011, ou como uma lua bastante vermelha que vi em Lisboa em 2005 ou 2006, já não sei ao certo... mas deu para saciar a minha vontade de lua das bruxas!


Obrigado Névoa.  Ontem, apesar de o eclipse já ir longe, ainda apresentava uma cor invulgar, um amarelo torrado a fugir para o alaranjado, e muito luminosa.



StormRic disse:


> com fotos destas até já nem me importo que pouco ou nada disto se veja aqui por Carcavelos
> 
> A foto da Lua na ponte da Arrábida é o máximo!


Vês outras coisas que por aqui não se vêem!  Thanks!


----------



## jcboliveira (29 Set 2015 às 11:04)

A primeira fotografia da lua na ponte da Arrábida é de Bing.


----------



## qwerl (29 Set 2015 às 14:46)

Boas..
Mínima de *12,5ºC*
Por agora *23,8ºC *( dia de outono que mais parece verão ), vento fraco e céu pouco nublado, alguma palha e nuvens em desenvolvimento para o interior


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Set 2015 às 16:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Como isto está pouco animado, deixo mais umas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que obras de arte fantásticas !  Estas são as minhas preferidas


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 18:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que obras de arte fantásticas !  Estas são as minhas preferidas


Obrigado João. 

Está interessante o céu pelo Porto, com exceção de Oeste, todo o horizonte se encontra preenchido por cumulonimbus em diversos graus de desenvolvimento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Set 2015 às 19:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado João.
> 
> Está interessante o céu pelo Porto, com exceção de Oeste, todo o horizonte se encontra preenchido por cumulonimbus em diversos graus de desenvolvimento.



O céu está lindíssimo, até tem mammatus para os lados da serra de pias


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 19:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O céu está lindíssimo, até tem mammatus para os lados da serra de pias


Fotografei tudo!  E que pôr do sol maravilhoso que tivemos por aqui!


----------



## cookie (29 Set 2015 às 21:24)

Depois de um fim de semana outonal (fresco e com nevoeiro) eis que o verão regressou a vc   embora as manhãs sejam frescas 14 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Noite de nevoeiro cerrado , mínima do dia a ser registada agora.

Máxima chegou aos *23,8ºC* com *43%* de humidade.

Neste momento *14,7ºC* ; *97%* HR e vento fraco de *WSW*.

Fotos desta tarde








Radar do momento


----------



## smpereira (29 Set 2015 às 23:12)

Joaopaulo disse:
			
		

> Boa noite.
> 
> Noite de nevoeiro cerrado , mínima do dia a ser registada agora.
> 
> ...




Nevoeiro cerrado por aí? 
Por aqui ainda nao chegou, noite de ceu limpo, pode ser entao o efeito das serras


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Set 2015 às 23:53)

smpereira disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado por aí?



Não, agora está céu limpo...nevoeiro está para oeste.

No momento que escrevi estava cerrado , incrível , vinha na A1 da ponte do freixo , entrei na A29 andei uns metros e a barra de nevoeiro apareceu.

Foi por ali onde assinalei


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Set 2015 às 00:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Fotografei tudo!  E que pôr do sol maravilhoso que tivemos por aqui!




Entretanto deixo aqui uma foto tirada ao final de tarde no Cais de Gaia , foto de Paulo Silva


----------



## manchester (30 Set 2015 às 00:23)

Grrrrrrrrr! E o nevoeiro está de regresso lol


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2015 às 01:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Entretanto deixo aqui uma foto tirada ao final de tarde no Cais de Gaia , foto de Paulo Silva


Belíssima! Os tons estão um nadinha puxados mas está bastante fiel às cores que por aqui passaram ao entardecer. Já coloco "algumas"... 
E sim, nevoeiro cerrado por aqui neste momento, com 14,8ºC.


----------



## manchester (30 Set 2015 às 01:43)

Grrrrrr!!! mas agora com foto


----------



## manchester (30 Set 2015 às 01:45)

Foto panorâmica tirada na direcção da Serra de Valongo ao final da tarde no Estádio do Dragão


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2015 às 02:09)

manchester disse:


> Foto panorâmica tirada na direcção da Serra de Valongo ao final da tarde no Estádio do Dragão


Fantástica! Uma bela amostra do espetacular pôr do sol que tivemos hoje no Porto!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2015 às 02:12)

Cá deixo também algumas, sempre difícil de escolher...



Storm Cells. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2015 às 02:17)

E à medida que o sol foi descendo no horizonte, também as nuvens se foram metamorfoseando numa belíssima paleta de "mil cores"...



Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Cells at Sunset. Porto, 29-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2015 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro/nuvens baixas, com 15,6º.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2015 às 11:49)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bom registo!
> 
> 
> E isso é mesmo uma foto? Não é um frame de vídeo? É que se for convém jogares o Euromilhões.


Foi uma foto aleatória, nem sabia que tinha actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Set 2015 às 15:51)

Boas,

Céu praticamente limpo, apenas alguns Stratus. Nebulosidade compacta para a costa.

Manhã de nevoeiro com mínima de *11,6ºC* às 7h.

Agora *18,9ºC* com *79% *de Humidade. Vento de *SW / SSW* sopra a *22,5km/h , *algumas rajadas moderadas.

Imagem satélite visível o núcleo de baixas pressões a oeste de Vigo


----------



## manchester (30 Set 2015 às 16:10)

Mais 1 dia sem sol aqui por Matosinhos e com algum vento de sudoeste


----------



## smpereira (30 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Boas,
Por aqui tarde de céu limpo, vesse agora a nebulosidade na costa a toda a velocidade de Sul para Norte.
Vento moderado, uma tarde agradável de outono, tempo mais outonal.


----------



## qwerl (30 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Boas..
Mínima de *12,8ºC*. Atualmente estão *20,7ºC*.
Durante a manhã o tempo esteve encoberto com uma camada de nuvens baixas, que deram lugar ao sol por volta do meio dia, nuvens essas que no entanto nunca chegaram a desaparecer do horizonte e por volta das 4 horas voltaram a encobrir quase completamente o céu, cenário que se mantém agora.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes ao início da tarde, mas já voltou a acalmar.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 23:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos desta tarde



 mesmo ao longe consegues sempre captá-las estupendamente!



manchester disse:


> Foto panorâmica tirada na direcção da Serra de Valongo ao final da tarde no Estádio do Dragão



Há Dragões no céu!! Épica foto!



João Pedro disse:


> á deixo também algumas, sempre difícil de escolher...



 lindas e perfeitas, como sempre! É verdade, concordo com o ser difícil escolher, especialmente quando se faz um trabalho de alta qualidade como este!
Essas mammatus tinham um volume notável em relação ao aspecto delgado da bigorna.



João Pedro disse:


> E à medida que o sol foi descendo no horizonte, também as nuvens se foram metamorfoseando numa belíssima paleta de "mil cores"...



Não há dúvida de que andaram dragões a voar e a pintar o céu!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2015 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o céu está encoberto, a lua vai aparecendo de vez em quando..

Máxima de *18,9ºC* pouco depois das 14h, com humidade descer aos *77%.  *Mais *0,2mm* acumulados do nevoeiro denso da madrugada.

Neste momento estão *15,7ºC* e vento de SSW a *11,3km/h
*


Joaopaulo disse:


> Céu praticamente limpo, apenas alguns Stratus. Nebulosidade compacta para a costa.



Por essa hora:






manchester disse:


> Foto panorâmica tirada na direcção da Serra de Valongo ao final da tarde no Estádio do Dragão



Praticamente do mesmo sitio, foto tirada às 19h


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por essa hora:



 lindíssima! O limite perfeito da brisa, os estratocumulus cortados à régua. Gosto muito da composição com a "nossa estrela"!

(a segunda foto não aparece )


----------



## cookie (1 Out 2015 às 14:12)

E hoje novo dia de verão. A praia tem um aspeto muito apetecível, o sol ê forte e o vento quase nulo. Manhãs e noites fresquinhas a rondar os 14graus.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Out 2015 às 23:54)

StormRic disse:


> lindas e perfeitas, como sempre! É verdade, concordo com o ser difícil escolher, especialmente quando se faz um trabalho de alta qualidade como este!
> Essas mammatus tinham um volume notável em relação ao aspecto delgado da bigorna.
> 
> Não há dúvida de que andaram dragões a voar e a pintar o céu!


Obrigado Ricardo. De facto fartei-me de pensar "onde é que está a bigorna?" quando olhava para as mammatus! E sim, os dragões, essas figuras lendárias que tanto aprecio, andaram mesmo pelos céus da cidade dos dragões anteontem! 

A noite hoje segue bastante agradável com 15,7ºC e 92% de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2015 às 00:08)

StormRic disse:


> lindíssima! O limite perfeito da brisa, os estratocumulus cortados à régua. Gosto muito da composição com a "nossa estrela"!
> (a segunda foto não aparece )



Obrigado! 

A foto que tinha acima estava na DropBox e tentei colocar aqui o link , pelos vistos não deu... E já não consigo editar a mensagem anterior.

Fica aqui a foto ( link via Imgur ):


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fica aqui a foto ( link via Imgur )



 um espectáculo este céu, com um pouco de imaginação começamos a ver seres míticos nestas nuvens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2015 às 18:34)

qwerl disse:


> Boas
> Mínima de *13,1ºC*
> Agora céu quase limpo, algumas nuvens altas ao longe, *18,7ºC* e vento fraco
> Que venha a animação nos próximos dias* *



Já estamos em Outubro 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-outubro-2015.8439/#post-511738


----------



## qwerl (2 Out 2015 às 18:38)

Agora é que reparei  Peço desculpa, foi distração minha


----------

